# "Baker's Dozen" Music



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2011)

The idea of this game is to complete a baker's dozen on a certain category under this theme of MUSIC. The cetegories can be anything pertaining to music...list of songs by certain singers, lists by decades or specific years, songs listed on a specific album, music awards, hall of fame etc. 

I will start the first category and the posters following just keep adding to the category until we reach a Baker's Dozen. (Copy and paste the list from the previous poster to add to it). The person who reaches #13, gets to decide what the next category will be - Just remember it has to pertain to music. Also make sure that there are at least 13 answers to whatever category you pick. 

Songs by *Brooks & Dunn*
1. My Maria


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2011)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs by *Brooks & Dunn*
> 1. My Maria



2. Cowgirls Don't Cry



If someone has a suggestion for a new category, please post it since it seems that this category is not going over too well.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 15, 2011)

1. My Maria 
2. Cowgirls Don't Cry
3. Boot Scootin' Boogie


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2011)

Songs by Brooks & Dunn

1. My Maria 
2. Cowgirls Don't Cry
3. Boot Scootin' Boogie
4. Honky Tonk Stomp


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2011)

Songs by Brooks & Dunn

1. My Maria 
2. Cowgirls Don't Cry
3. Boot Scootin' Boogie
4. Honky Tonk Stomp
5. Red Dirt Road


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 17, 2011)

Songs by Brooks & Dunn

1. My Maria 
2. Cowgirls Don't Cry
3. Boot Scootin' Boogie
4. Honky Tonk Stomp
5. Red Dirt Road
6. It's Getting Better All the Time


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2011)

Songs by Brooks & Dunn

1. My Maria 
2. Cowgirls Don't Cry
3. Boot Scootin' Boogie
4. Honky Tonk Stomp
5. Red Dirt Road
6. It's Getting Better All the Time
7. Proud of the House We Built


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 17, 2011)

1. My Maria 
2. Cowgirls Don't Cry
3. Boot Scootin' Boogie
4. Honky Tonk Stomp
5. Red Dirt Road
6. It's Getting Better All the Time
7. Proud of the House We Built
8. Play Something Country


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2011)

Brooks & Dunn

1. My Maria 
2. Cowgirls Don't Cry
3. Boot Scootin' Boogie
4. Honky Tonk Stomp
5. Red Dirt Road
6. It's Getting Better All the Time
7. Proud of the House We Built
8. Play Something Country
9. Neon Moon


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 17, 2011)

Brooks & Dunn

1. My Maria 
2. Cowgirls Don't Cry
3. Boot Scootin' Boogie
4. Honky Tonk Stomp
5. Red Dirt Road
6. It's Getting Better All the Time
7. Proud of the House We Built
8. Play Something Country
9. Neon Moon
10. You Can't Take the Honky Tonk Out of the Girl


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2011)

Brooks & Dunn

1. My Maria 
2. Cowgirls Don't Cry
3. Boot Scootin' Boogie
4. Honky Tonk Stomp
5. Red Dirt Road
6. It's Getting Better All the Time
7. Proud of the House We Built
8. Play Something Country
9. Neon Moon
10. You Can't Take the Honky Tonk Out of the Girl
11. Believe


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 17, 2011)

Songs by Brooks & Dunn

1. My Maria 
2. Cowgirls Don't Cry
3. Boot Scootin' Boogie
4. Honky Tonk Stomp
5. Red Dirt Road
6. It's Getting Better All the Time
7. Proud of the House We Built
8. Play Something Country
9. Neon Moon
10. You Can't Take the Honky Tonk Out of the Girl
11. Believe
12.Brand New Man


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 17, 2011)

Cover songs. Name the song | original performer | cover performer. 
(And no, you can't cheat by doing something akin to: Layla | Eric Clapton | Eric Clapton )

1. Sanitarium | Metallica | Anthrax


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 17, 2011)

1. Sanitarium | Metallica | Anthrax
2 Hurt-Nine Inch Nails-Johnny Cash


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 18, 2011)

1. Sanitarium | Metallica | Anthrax
2 Hurt-Nine Inch Nails-Johnny Cash
3. Zero the Hero | Black Sabbath | Cannibal Corpse


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 18, 2011)

1. Sanitarium | Metallica | Anthrax
2 Hurt-Nine Inch Nails-Johnny Cash
3. Zero the Hero | Black Sabbath | Cannibal Corpse
4. Flowers on the Wall |Statler Brothers | Eric Heatherly


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 18, 2011)

1. Sanitarium | Metallica | Anthrax
2 Hurt-Nine Inch Nails-Johnny Cash
3. Zero the Hero | Black Sabbath | Cannibal Corpse
4. Flowers on the Wall |Statler Brothers | Eric Heatherly
5. School's Out | Alice Cooper | GWAR


----------



## MrBob (Aug 18, 2011)

1. Sanitarium | Metallica | Anthrax
2 Hurt-Nine Inch Nails-Johnny Cash
3. Zero the Hero | Black Sabbath | Cannibal Corpse
4. Flowers on the Wall |Statler Brothers | Eric Heatherly
5. School's Out | Alice Cooper | GWAR
6. Love Machine l Girls Aloud l Arctic Monkeys (I've also covered it myself)


----------



## mulrooney13 (Aug 18, 2011)

1. Sanitarium | Metallica | Anthrax
2 Hurt | Nine Inch Nails | Johnny Cash
3. Zero the Hero | Black Sabbath | Cannibal Corpse
4. Flowers on the Wall |Statler Brothers | Eric Heatherly
5. School's Out | Alice Cooper | GWAR
6. Love Machine l Girls Aloud l Arctic Monkeys (I've also covered it myself)
7. War Pigs | Black Sabbath | Cake


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 18, 2011)

1. Sanitarium | Metallica | Anthrax
2 Hurt | Nine Inch Nails | Johnny Cash
3. Zero the Hero | Black Sabbath | Cannibal Corpse
4. Flowers on the Wall |Statler Brothers | Eric Heatherly
5. School's Out | Alice Cooper | GWAR
6. Love Machine l Girls Aloud l Arctic Monkeys (I've also covered it myself)
7. War Pigs | Black Sabbath | Cake
8 American Pie |Don McLean | Madonna


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 18, 2011)

1. Sanitarium | Metallica | Anthrax
2 Hurt | Nine Inch Nails | Johnny Cash
3. Zero the Hero | Black Sabbath | Cannibal Corpse
4. Flowers on the Wall |Statler Brothers | Eric Heatherly
5. School's Out | Alice Cooper | GWAR
6. Love Machine l Girls Aloud l Arctic Monkeys (I've also covered it myself)
7. War Pigs | Black Sabbath | Cake
8 American Pie |Don McLean | Madonna
9. One | U2 | Mary J. Blige


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 18, 2011)

1. Sanitarium | Metallica | Anthrax
2 Hurt | Nine Inch Nails | Johnny Cash
3. Zero the Hero | Black Sabbath | Cannibal Corpse
4. Flowers on the Wall |Statler Brothers | Eric Heatherly
5. School's Out | Alice Cooper | GWAR
6. Love Machine l Girls Aloud l Arctic Monkeys (I've also covered it myself)
7. War Pigs | Black Sabbath | Cake
8 American Pie |Don McLean | Madonna
9. One | U2 | Mary J. Blige
10. Summer Breeze | Seals and Croft | Type O Negative


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 18, 2011)

1. Sanitarium | Metallica | Anthrax
2 Hurt | Nine Inch Nails | Johnny Cash
3. Zero the Hero | Black Sabbath | Cannibal Corpse
4. Flowers on the Wall |Statler Brothers | Eric Heatherly
5. School's Out | Alice Cooper | GWAR
6. Love Machine l Girls Aloud l Arctic Monkeys (I've also covered it myself)
7. War Pigs | Black Sabbath | Cake
8 American Pie |Don McLean | Madonna
9. One | U2 | Mary J. Blige
10. Summer Breeze | Seals and Croft | Type O Negative
11. Blue Suede Shoes |Carl Perkins |Elvis Presley


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 18, 2011)

1. Sanitarium | Metallica | Anthrax
2 Hurt | Nine Inch Nails | Johnny Cash
3. Zero the Hero | Black Sabbath | Cannibal Corpse
4. Flowers on the Wall |Statler Brothers | Eric Heatherly
5. School's Out | Alice Cooper | GWAR
6. Love Machine l Girls Aloud l Arctic Monkeys (I've also covered it myself)
7. War Pigs | Black Sabbath | Cake
8 American Pie |Don McLean | Madonna
9. One | U2 | Mary J. Blige
10. Summer Breeze | Seals and Croft | Type O Negative
11. Blue Suede Shoes |Carl Perkins |Elvis Presley
12. Home | Michael Bublé | Blake Shelton


----------



## PamelaLois (Aug 18, 2011)

Cover Songs 

1. Sanitarium | Metallica | Anthrax
2 Hurt | Nine Inch Nails | Johnny Cash
3. Zero the Hero | Black Sabbath | Cannibal Corpse
4. Flowers on the Wall |Statler Brothers | Eric Heatherly
5. School's Out | Alice Cooper | GWAR
6. Love Machine l Girls Aloud l Arctic Monkeys (I've also covered it myself)
7. War Pigs | Black Sabbath | Cake
8 American Pie |Don McLean | Madonna
9. One | U2 | Mary J. Blige
10. Summer Breeze | Seals and Croft | Type O Negative
11. Blue Suede Shoes |Carl Perkins |Elvis Presley
12. Home | Michael Bublé | Blake Shelton

13. Back in the USSR / The Beatles / Billy Joel

Next Category: Talented musicians that are not primarily known as musicians and the instrument they play.

1. Steve Martin / Banjo


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 19, 2011)

Talented musicians that are not primarily known as musicians and the instrument they play.

1. Steve Martin / Banjo
2. Weird Al Yankovich / Accordion


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 19, 2011)

Talented musicians that are not primarily known as musicians and the instrument they play.

1. Steve Martin / Banjo
2. Weird Al Yankovich / Accordion
3. Clint Eastwood / Piano


----------



## MrBob (Aug 19, 2011)

Talented musicians that are not primarily known as musicians and the instrument they play.

1. Steve Martin / Banjo
2. Weird Al Yankovich / Accordion
3. Clint Eastwood / Piano
4. Steven Seagal / Guitar


----------



## mulrooney13 (Aug 19, 2011)

Talented musicians that are not primarily known as musicians and the instrument they play.

1. Steve Martin / Banjo
2. Weird Al Yankovich / Accordion
3. Clint Eastwood / Piano
4. Steven Seagal / Guitar
5. Bill Clinton / Saxophone

This would certainly be an interesting musical act


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 19, 2011)

Talented musicians that are not primarily known as musicians and the instrument they play.

1. Steve Martin / Banjo
2. Weird Al Yankovich / Accordion
3. Clint Eastwood / Piano
4. Steven Seagal / Guitar
5. Bill Clinton / Saxophone
6. Conan O'Brien / Guitar


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 19, 2011)

Talented musicians that are not primarily known as musicians and the instrument they play.

1. Steve Martin / Banjo
2. Weird Al Yankovich / Accordion
3. Clint Eastwood / Piano
4. Steven Seagal / Guitar
5. Bill Clinton / Saxophone
6. Conan O'Brien / Guitar
7. Kelsey Grammer/Piano


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 19, 2011)

Talented musicians that are not primarily known as musicians and the instrument they play.

1. Steve Martin / Banjo
2. Weird Al Yankovich / Accordion
3. Clint Eastwood / Piano
4. Steven Seagal / Guitar
5. Bill Clinton / Saxophone
6. Conan O'Brien / Guitar
7. Kelsey Grammer/Piano
8. Jimmy Fallon / Guitar


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 19, 2011)

Talented musicians that are not primarily known as musicians and the instrument they play.

1. Steve Martin / Banjo
2. Weird Al Yankovich / Accordion
3. Clint Eastwood / Piano
4. Steven Seagal / Guitar
5. Bill Clinton / Saxophone
6. Conan O'Brien / Guitar
7. Kelsey Grammer/Piano
8. Jimmy Fallon / Guitar
9. Meryl Streep/ Violin


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 20, 2011)

Talented musicians that are not primarily known as musicians and the instrument they play.

1. Steve Martin / Banjo
2. Weird Al Yankovich / Accordion
3. Clint Eastwood / Piano
4. Steven Seagal / Guitar
5. Bill Clinton / Saxophone
6. Conan O'Brien / Guitar
7. Kelsey Grammer/Piano
8. Jimmy Fallon / Guitar
9. Meryl Streep/ Violin
10. John Stamos / Drums


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2011)

Talented musicians that are not primarily known as musicians and the instrument they play.

1. Steve Martin / Banjo
2. Weird Al Yankovich / Accordion
3. Clint Eastwood / Piano
4. Steven Seagal / Guitar
5. Bill Clinton / Saxophone
6. Conan O'Brien / Guitar
7. Kelsey Grammer/Piano
8. Jimmy Fallon / Guitar
9. Meryl Streep/ Violin
10. John Stamos / Drums
11. Katie Couric / Piano


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2011)

Talented musicians that are not primarily known as musicians and the instrument they play.

1. Steve Martin / Banjo
2. Weird Al Yankovich / Accordion
3. Clint Eastwood / Piano
4. Steven Seagal / Guitar
5. Bill Clinton / Saxophone
6. Conan O'Brien / Guitar
7. Kelsey Grammer/Piano
8. Jimmy Fallon / Guitar
9. Meryl Streep/ Violin
10. John Stamos / Drums
11. Katie Couric / Piano
12. Bruce WIllis/ Harmonica
13. Anthony Hopkins/ Piano


*NEXT CATEGORY: 70's ONE Hit Wonders*

1. Play that Funky Music - Wild Cherry


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 6, 2011)

*70's ONE Hit Wonders*

1. Play that Funky Music - Wild Cherry
2. Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2011)

*70's ONE Hit Wonders*

1. Play that Funky Music - Wild Cherry
2. Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band
3. Brandy - Looking Glass


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 6, 2011)

70's ONE Hit Wonders

1. Play that Funky Music - Wild Cherry
2. Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band
3. Brandy - Looking Glass
4. Me and Mrs. Jones- Billy Paul


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 6, 2011)

70's ONE Hit Wonders

1. Play that Funky Music - Wild Cherry
2. Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band
3. Brandy - Looking Glass
4. Me and Mrs. Jones- Billy Paul
5. O-o-h Child - Five Stair Steps


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 6, 2011)

(Love this decade of music)

70's ONE Hit Wonders 


1. Play that Funky Music - Wild Cherry
2. Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band
3. Brandy - Looking Glass
4. Me and Mrs. Jones- Billy Paul
5. O-o-h Child - Five Stair Steps
6. Hot Child in the City- Nick Gilder


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2011)

70's ONE Hit Wonders 


1. Play that Funky Music - Wild Cherry
2. Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band
3. Brandy - Looking Glass
4. Me and Mrs. Jones- Billy Paul
5. O-o-h Child - Five Stair Steps
6. Hot Child in the City- Nick Gilder
7. Seasons in the Sun - Jacques Brel, Rod McKuen, & Terry Jacks


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2011)

70's ONE Hit Wonders 


1. Play that Funky Music - Wild Cherry
2. Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band
3. Brandy - Looking Glass
4. Me and Mrs. Jones- Billy Paul
5. O-o-h Child - Five Stair Steps
6. Hot Child in the City- Nick Gilder
7. Seasons in the Sun - Jacques Brel, Rod McKuen, & Terry Jack
8. Hooked on a Feeling - Blue Suede


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 9, 2011)

70's ONE Hit Wonders 


1. Play that Funky Music - Wild Cherry
2. Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band
3. Brandy - Looking Glass
4. Me and Mrs. Jones- Billy Paul
5. O-o-h Child - Five Stair Steps
6. Hot Child in the City- Nick Gilder
7. Seasons in the Sun - Jacques Brel, Rod McKuen, & Terry Jack
8. Hooked on a Feeling - Blue Suede
9. All the Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 9, 2011)

70's ONE Hit Wonders 


1. Play that Funky Music - Wild Cherry
2. Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band
3. Brandy - Looking Glass
4. Me and Mrs. Jones- Billy Paul
5. O-o-h Child - Five Stair Steps
6. Hot Child in the City- Nick Gilder
7. Seasons in the Sun - Jacques Brel, Rod McKuen, & Terry Jack
8. Hooked on a Feeling - Blue Suede
9. All the Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople
10. Smiling Faces Sometimes - The Undisputed Truth


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 9, 2011)

70's ONE Hit Wonders 


1. Play that Funky Music - Wild Cherry
2. Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band
3. Brandy - Looking Glass
4. Me and Mrs. Jones- Billy Paul
5. O-o-h Child - Five Stair Steps
6. Hot Child in the City- Nick Gilder
7. Seasons in the Sun - Jacques Brel, Rod McKuen, & Terry Jack
8. Hooked on a Feeling - Blue Suede
9. All the Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople
10. Smiling Faces Sometimes - The Undisputed Truth
11. Something In the Air - Thunderclap Newman


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2011)

70's ONE Hit Wonders 


1. Play that Funky Music - Wild Cherry
2. Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band
3. Brandy - Looking Glass
4. Me and Mrs. Jones- Billy Paul
5. O-o-h Child - Five Stair Steps
6. Hot Child in the City- Nick Gilder
7. Seasons in the Sun - Jacques Brel, Rod McKuen, & Terry Jack
8. Hooked on a Feeling - Blue Suede
9. All the Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople
10. Smiling Faces Sometimes - The Undisputed Truth
11. Something In the Air - Thunderclap Newman
12. Love the One your With - Stephen Stills


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 10, 2011)

70's ONE Hit Wonders 


1. Play that Funky Music - Wild Cherry
2. Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band
3. Brandy - Looking Glass
4. Me and Mrs. Jones- Billy Paul
5. O-o-h Child - Five Stair Steps
6. Hot Child in the City- Nick Gilder
7. Seasons in the Sun - Jacques Brel, Rod McKuen, & Terry Jack
8. Hooked on a Feeling - Blue Suede
9. All the Young Dudes - Mott the Hoople
10. Smiling Faces Sometimes - The Undisputed Truth
11. Something In the Air - Thunderclap Newman
12. Love the One your With - Stephen Stills
13. My Maria - B.W. Stevenson


New question - Musicians that died before the age of 30


1. Curt Cobain


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 11, 2011)

Musicians that died before the age of 30


1. Curt Cobain
2. Ian Curtis


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 11, 2011)

Musicians that died before the age of 30


1. Curt Cobain
2. Ian Curtis
3. Otis Redding


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 11, 2011)

Musicians that died before the age of 30


1. Curt Cobain
2. Ian Curtis
3. Otis Redding
4. John Simon Ritchie (a.k.a. Sid Vicious)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 11, 2011)

Musicians that died before the age of 30

1. Curt Cobain
2. Ian Curtis
3. Otis Redding
4. John Simon Ritchie (a.k.a. Sid Vicious)
5. Jimi Hendrix


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 11, 2011)

Musicians that died before the age of 30

1. Curt Cobain
2. Ian Curtis
3. Otis Redding
4. John Simon Ritchie (a.k.a. Sid Vicious)
5. Jimi Hendrix
6. Tammi Terrell


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 11, 2011)

Musicians that died before the age of 30

1. Curt Cobain
2. Ian Curtis
3. Otis Redding
4. John Simon Ritchie (a.k.a. Sid Vicious)
5. Jimi Hendrix
6. Tammi Terrell
7. Duane Allman


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 12, 2011)

Musicians that died before the age of 30

1. Curt Cobain
2. Ian Curtis
3. Otis Redding
4. John Simon Ritchie (a.k.a. Sid Vicious)
5. Jimi Hendrix
6. Tammi Terrell
7. Duane Allman
8. Nick Drake


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2011)

Musicians that died before the age of 30

1. Curt Cobain
2. Ian Curtis
3. Otis Redding
4. John Simon Ritchie (a.k.a. Sid Vicious)
5. Jimi Hendrix
6. Tammi Terrell
7. Duane Allman
8. Nick Drake
9. Eddie Cochran


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 12, 2011)

Musicians that died before the age of 30

1. Curt Cobain
2. Ian Curtis
3. Otis Redding
4. John Simon Ritchie (a.k.a. Sid Vicious)
5. Jimi Hendrix
6. Tammi Terrell
7. Duane Allman
8. Nick Drake
9. Eddie Cochran
10. Buddy Holly


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 12, 2011)

Musicians that died before the age of 30

1. Curt Cobain
2. Ian Curtis
3. Otis Redding
4. John Simon Ritchie (a.k.a. Sid Vicious)
5. Jimi Hendrix
6. Tammi Terrell
7. Duane Allman
8. Nick Drake
9. Eddie Cochran
10. Buddy Holly
11. Ritchie Valens


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 12, 2011)

Musicians that died before the age of 30

1. Curt Cobain
2. Ian Curtis
3. Otis Redding
4. John Simon Ritchie (a.k.a. Sid Vicious)
5. Jimi Hendrix
6. Tammi Terrell
7. Duane Allman
8. Nick Drake
9. Eddie Cochran
10. Buddy Holly
11. Ritchie Valens
12. J.P Richardson (Big Bopper)

13. Jim Morrison :kiss2:

Songs with the word "Baby" in the title

1. My Baby Loves Me- Martha Reeves and the Vandellas


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 12, 2011)

Songs with the word "Baby" in the title

1. My Baby Loves Me - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas
2. I'm Your Baby Tonight - Whitney Houston


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 12, 2011)

Songs with the word "Baby" in the title

1. My Baby Loves Me - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas
2. I'm Your Baby Tonight - Whitney Houston
3. See My Baby Jive - Wizzard


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 12, 2011)

Songs with the word "Baby" in the title

1. My Baby Loves Me - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas
2. I'm Your Baby Tonight - Whitney Houston
3. See My Baby Jive - Wizzard
4. Baby I love you- Ronettes


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 12, 2011)

Songs with the word "Baby" in the title

1. My Baby Loves Me - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas
2. I'm Your Baby Tonight - Whitney Houston
3. See My Baby Jive - Wizzard
4. Baby I love you- Ronettes
5. The KKK Took My Baby Away - The Ramones


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 12, 2011)

Songs with the word "Baby" in the title

1. My Baby Loves Me - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas
2. I'm Your Baby Tonight - Whitney Houston
3. See My Baby Jive - Wizzard
4. Baby I love you- Ronettes
5. The KKK Took My Baby Away - The Ramones
6. My Baby Just Cares For Me - Nina Simone


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 12, 2011)

Songs with the word "Baby" in the title

1. My Baby Loves Me - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas
2. I'm Your Baby Tonight - Whitney Houston
3. See My Baby Jive - Wizzard
4. Baby I love you- Ronettes
5. The KKK Took My Baby Away - The Ramones
6. My Baby Just Cares For Me - Nina Simone
7. I Took My Baby Home - The Kinks


----------



## biggirlsrock (Sep 12, 2011)

Songs with the word "Baby" in the title

1. My Baby Loves Me - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas
2. I'm Your Baby Tonight - Whitney Houston
3. See My Baby Jive - Wizzard
4. Baby I love you- Ronettes
5. The KKK Took My Baby Away - The Ramones
6. My Baby Just Cares For Me - Nina Simone
7. I Took My Baby Home - The Kinks
8. I'll Be Your Baby Tonight - Bob Dylan


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 13, 2011)

Songs with the word "Baby" in the title

1. My Baby Loves Me - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas
2. I'm Your Baby Tonight - Whitney Houston
3. See My Baby Jive - Wizzard
4. Baby I love you- Ronettes
5. The KKK Took My Baby Away - The Ramones
6. My Baby Just Cares For Me - Nina Simone
7. I Took My Baby Home - The Kinks
8. I'll Be Your Baby Tonight - Bob Dylan
9. Baby Hold on To Me- Eddie Money


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2011)

Songs with the word "Baby" in the title

1. My Baby Loves Me - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas
2. I'm Your Baby Tonight - Whitney Houston
3. See My Baby Jive - Wizzard
4. Baby I love you- Ronettes
5. The KKK Took My Baby Away - The Ramones
6. My Baby Just Cares For Me - Nina Simone
7. I Took My Baby Home - The Kinks
8. I'll Be Your Baby Tonight - Bob Dylan
9. Baby Hold on To Me- Eddie Money
10. Baby - Justin Bieber


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 13, 2011)

Songs with the word "Baby" in the title

1. My Baby Loves Me - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas
2. I'm Your Baby Tonight - Whitney Houston
3. See My Baby Jive - Wizzard
4. Baby I love you- Ronettes
5. The KKK Took My Baby Away - The Ramones
6. My Baby Just Cares For Me - Nina Simone
7. I Took My Baby Home - The Kinks
8. I'll Be Your Baby Tonight - Bob Dylan
9. Baby Hold on To Me- Eddie Money
10. Baby - Justin Bieber
11. Talking 'bout My Baby - FatBoySlim


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2011)

Songs with the word "Baby" in the title

1. My Baby Loves Me - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas
2. I'm Your Baby Tonight - Whitney Houston
3. See My Baby Jive - Wizzard
4. Baby I love you- Ronettes
5. The KKK Took My Baby Away - The Ramones
6. My Baby Just Cares For Me - Nina Simone
7. I Took My Baby Home - The Kinks
8. I'll Be Your Baby Tonight - Bob Dylan
9. Baby Hold on To Me- Eddie Money
10. Baby - Justin Bieber
11. Talking 'bout My Baby - FatBoySlim
12. Be My Baby - The Ronettes


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2011)

Songs with the word "Baby" in the title

1. My Baby Loves Me - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas
2. I'm Your Baby Tonight - Whitney Houston
3. See My Baby Jive - Wizzard
4. Baby I love you- Ronettes
5. The KKK Took My Baby Away - The Ramones
6. My Baby Just Cares For Me - Nina Simone
7. I Took My Baby Home - The Kinks
8. I'll Be Your Baby Tonight - Bob Dylan
9. Baby Hold on To Me- Eddie Money
10. Baby - Justin Bieber
11. Talking 'bout My Baby - FatBoySlim
12. Be My Baby - The Ronettes
13. BAby, I'm Yours - Shai



*Songs from the 80's*

1. Easy Lover - Phillipp Bailey


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2011)

*Songs from the 80's*

1. Easy Lover - Philipp Bailey (with Phil Collins)
2. In The Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2011)

Songs from the 80's

1. Easy Lover - Philipp Bailey (with Phil Collins)
2. In The Tonight - Phil Collins
3. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 13, 2011)

Songs from the 80's

1. Easy Lover - Philipp Bailey (with Phil Collins)

2. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins (I added the Air, I'm guessing that's what you meant?)

3. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper

4. C'mon Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, by the time I noticed, the word "Air" was missing, it was too late to fix. Thanks, Pam!

*Songs from the 80's*

1. Easy Lover - Philipp Bailey (with Phil Collins)
2. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins 
3. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
4. C'mon Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
5. Jenny (867-5309) - Tommy Tutone


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 14, 2011)

*Songs from the 80's*

1. Easy Lover - Philipp Bailey (with Phil Collins)
2. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins 
3. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
4. C'mon Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
5. Jenny (867-5309) - Tommy Tutone
6. In a Big Country - Big Country

I could fill this entire list and about 100 more with all the 89' songs I love!


----------



## duraznos (Sep 14, 2011)

Songs from the 80's

1. Easy Lover - Philipp Bailey (with Phil Collins)
2. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins 
3. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
4. C'mon Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
5. Jenny (867-5309) - Tommy Tutone
6. In a Big Country - Big Country
7. Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 14, 2011)

Songs from the 80's

1. Easy Lover - Philipp Bailey (with Phil Collins)
2. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins 
3. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
4. C'mon Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
5. Jenny (867-5309) - Tommy Tutone
6. In a Big Country - Big Country
7. Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi
8. Faith - George Michael


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2011)

Songs from the 80's

1. Easy Lover - Philipp Bailey (with Phil Collins)
2. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins 
3. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
4. C'mon Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
5. Jenny (867-5309) - Tommy Tutone
6. In a Big Country - Big Country
7. Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi
8. Faith - George Michael
9. The Warrior - Scandal


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2011)

Songs from the 80's

1. Easy Lover - Philipp Bailey (with Phil Collins)
2. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins 
3. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
4. C'mon Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
5. Jenny (867-5309) - Tommy Tutone
6. In a Big Country - Big Country
7. Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi
8. Faith - George Michael
9. The Warrior - Scandal
10: Jump - Van Halen


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 14, 2011)

Another favorite decade of mine! 

Songs from the 80's

1. Easy Lover - Philipp Bailey (with Phil Collins)
2. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins 
3. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
4. C'mon Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
5. Jenny (867-5309) - Tommy Tutone
6. In a Big Country - Big Country
7. Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi
8. Faith - George Michael
9. The Warrior - Scandal
10: Jump - Van Halen
11. Rio- Duran Duran


----------



## duraznos (Sep 14, 2011)

Songs from the 80's

1. Easy Lover - Philipp Bailey (with Phil Collins)
2. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins 
3. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
4. C'mon Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
5. Jenny (867-5309) - Tommy Tutone
6. In a Big Country - Big Country
7. Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi
8. Faith - George Michael
9. The Warrior - Scandal
10: Jump - Van Halen
11. Rio- Duran Duran
12. Africa - Toto


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2011)

Songs from the 80's

1. Easy Lover - Philipp Bailey (with Phil Collins)
2. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins 
3. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
4. C'mon Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
5. Jenny (867-5309) - Tommy Tutone
6. In a Big Country - Big Country
7. Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi
8. Faith - George Michael
9. The Warrior - Scandal
10: Jump - Van Halen
11. Rio- Duran Duran
12. Africa - Toto
13. Voices Carry - 'Til Tuesday


*Songs with a color in the title*

1. White Horse - Taylor Swift


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2011)

*Songs with a color in the title*

1. White Horse - Taylor Swift
2. Paint It Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 14, 2011)

*Songs with a color in the title*

1. White Horse - Taylor Swift
2. Paint It Black - Rolling Stones
3. True Blue- Madonna


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 14, 2011)

Songs with a color in the title

1. White Horse - Taylor Swift
2. Paint It Black - Rolling Stones
3. True Blue- Madonna
4. Brick Is Red - Pixies


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2011)

Songs with a color in the title

1. White Horse - Taylor Swift
2. Paint It Black - Rolling Stones
3. True Blue- Madonna
4. Brick Is Red - Pixies
5. Pink Cadillac - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 14, 2011)

Songs with a color in the title

1. White Horse - Taylor Swift
2. Paint It Black - Rolling Stones
3. True Blue- Madonna
4. Brick Is Red - Pixies
5. Pink Cadillac - Aretha Franklin
6. Red Right Hand - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 14, 2011)

Songs with a color in the title

1. White Horse - Taylor Swift
2. Paint It Black - Rolling Stones
3. True Blue- Madonna
4. Brick Is Red - Pixies
5. Pink Cadillac - Aretha Franklin
6. Red Right Hand - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
7. Orange Crush - R.E.M.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 14, 2011)

Songs with a color in the title

1. White Horse - Taylor Swift
2. Paint It Black - Rolling Stones
3. True Blue- Madonna
4. Brick Is Red - Pixies
5. Pink Cadillac - Aretha Franklin
6. Red Right Hand - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
7. Orange Crush - R.E.M. 
8. Red Wine- UB40


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 15, 2011)

Songs with a color in the title

1. White Horse - Taylor Swift
2. Paint It Black - Rolling Stones
3. True Blue- Madonna
4. Brick Is Red - Pixies
5. Pink Cadillac - Aretha Franklin
6. Red Right Hand - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
7. Orange Crush - R.E.M.
8. Red Wine- UB40
9. Mellow Yellow - Donovan


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 15, 2011)

Songs with a color in the title

1. White Horse - Taylor Swift
2. Paint It Black - Rolling Stones
3. True Blue- Madonna
4. Brick Is Red - Pixies
5. Pink Cadillac - Aretha Franklin
6. Red Right Hand - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
7. Orange Crush - R.E.M.
8. Red Wine- UB40
9. Mellow Yellow - Donovan
10. Silver Shadows- Atlantic Starr


----------



## duraznos (Sep 15, 2011)

Songs with a color in the title

1. White Horse - Taylor Swift
2. Paint It Black - Rolling Stones
3. True Blue- Madonna
4. Brick Is Red - Pixies
5. Pink Cadillac - Aretha Franklin
6. Red Right Hand - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
7. Orange Crush - R.E.M.
8. Red Wine- UB40
9. Mellow Yellow - Donovan
10. Silver Shadows- Atlantic Starr
11. 99 Red Balloons - Nena


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 15, 2011)

Songs with a color in the title

1. White Horse - Taylor Swift
2. Paint It Black - Rolling Stones
3. True Blue- Madonna
4. Brick Is Red - Pixies
5. Pink Cadillac - Aretha Franklin
6. Red Right Hand - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
7. Orange Crush - R.E.M.
8. Red Wine- UB40
9. Mellow Yellow - Donovan
10. Silver Shadows- Atlantic Starr
11. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
12. Golden Brown - The Stranglers


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 15, 2011)

Songs with a color in the title

1. White Horse - Taylor Swift
2. Paint It Black - Rolling Stones
3. True Blue- Madonna
4. Brick Is Red - Pixies
5. Pink Cadillac - Aretha Franklin
6. Red Right Hand - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
7. Orange Crush - R.E.M.
8. Red Wine- UB40
9. Mellow Yellow - Donovan
10. Silver Shadows- Atlantic Starr
11. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
12. Golden Brown - The Stranglers
13. Raspberry Beret - Prince


*Songs With Numbers In The Title:*

1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 15, 2011)

*Songs With Numbers In The Title:*

1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
2. 25 Miles From Home- Edwin Starr


----------



## dragorat (Sep 15, 2011)

1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
2. 25 Miles From Home- Edwin Starr
3. 500 Miles-Bobby Bare


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 15, 2011)

Songs With Numbers In The Title:

1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
2. 25 Miles From Home- Edwin Starr
3. 500 Miles-Bobby Bare
4: The 24 Public Mutilations - Autopsy


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 15, 2011)

Songs With Numbers In The Title:

1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
2. 25 Miles From Home - Edwin Starr
3. 500 Miles - Bobby Bare
4: The 24 Public Mutilations - Autopsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 15, 2011)

Songs With Numbers In The Title:

1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
2. 25 Miles From Home - Edwin Starr
3. 500 Miles - Bobby Bare
4: The 24 Public Mutilations - Autopsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Land of 1000 Dances- Wilson Pickett


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 15, 2011)

Songs With Numbers In The Title:

1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
2. 25 Miles From Home - Edwin Starr
3. 500 Miles - Bobby Bare
4: The 24 Public Mutilations - Autopsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Land of 1000 Dances- Wilson Pickett
7. Too Low For Zero- Elton John


----------



## miafantastic (Sep 15, 2011)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs With Numbers In The Title:
> 
> 1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
> 2. 25 Miles From Home - Edwin Starr
> ...


8. 1 Thing - Amerie


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 15, 2011)

Songs With Numbers In The Title:

1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
2. 25 Miles From Home - Edwin Starr
3. 500 Miles - Bobby Bare
4: The 24 Public Mutilations - Autopsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Land of 1000 Dances- Wilson Pickett
7. Too Low For Zero- Elton John
8. The Last Ten Years - Kenny Rogers


----------



## miafantastic (Sep 15, 2011)

Songs With Numbers In The Title:

1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
2. 25 Miles From Home - Edwin Starr
3. 500 Miles - Bobby Bare
4: The 24 Public Mutilations - Autopsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Land of 1000 Dances- Wilson Pickett
7. Too Low For Zero- Elton John
8. The Last Ten Years - Kenny Rogers
9. 1 Thing - Amerie


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 15, 2011)

Songs With Numbers In The Title:

1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
2. 25 Miles From Home - Edwin Starr
3. 500 Miles - Bobby Bare
4: The 24 Public Mutilations - Autopsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Land of 1000 Dances- Wilson Pickett
7. Too Low For Zero- Elton John
8. The Last Ten Years - Kenny Rogers
9. 1 Thing - Amerie
10. One - Three Dog Night


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 16, 2011)

Songs With Numbers In The Title:

1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
2. 25 Miles From Home - Edwin Starr
3. 500 Miles - Bobby Bare
4: The 24 Public Mutilations - Autopsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Land of 1000 Dances- Wilson Pickett
7. Too Low For Zero- Elton John
8. The Last Ten Years - Kenny Rogers
9. 1 Thing - Amerie
10. One - Three Dog Night
11. The Six Strings That Drew Blood - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2011)

Songs With Numbers In The Title:

1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
2. 25 Miles From Home - Edwin Starr
3. 500 Miles - Bobby Bare
4: The 24 Public Mutilations - Autopsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Land of 1000 Dances- Wilson Pickett
7. Too Low For Zero- Elton John
8. The Last Ten Years - Kenny Rogers
9. 1 Thing - Amerie
10. One - Three Dog Night
11. The Six Strings That Drew Blood - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
12. Two - Ryan Adams


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 16, 2011)

Songs With Numbers In The Title:

1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
2. 25 Miles From Home - Edwin Starr
3. 500 Miles - Bobby Bare
4: The 24 Public Mutilations - Autopsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Land of 1000 Dances- Wilson Pickett
7. Too Low For Zero- Elton John
8. The Last Ten Years - Kenny Rogers
9. 1 Thing - Amerie
10. One - Three Dog Night
11. The Six Strings That Drew Blood - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
12. Two - Ryan Adam

13. Two Lovers- Mary Wells

*Michael Jackson songs:*
1. Beat it


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2011)

Michael Jackson songs:

1. Beat it
2. Thriller


----------



## duraznos (Sep 17, 2011)

Songs With Numbers In The Title:

1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
2. 25 Miles From Home - Edwin Starr
3. 500 Miles - Bobby Bare
4: The 24 Public Mutilations - Autopsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Land of 1000 Dances- Wilson Pickett
7. Two Piña Coladas - Garth Brooks


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2011)

duraznos said:


> Songs With Numbers In The Title:
> 
> 1. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
> 2. 25 Miles From Home - Edwin Starr
> ...



This category was completed
We are now doing MICHAEL JACKSON songs:

Michael Jackson songs:

1. Beat it
2. Thriller
3. Man in the Mirror


----------



## duraznos (Sep 17, 2011)

mariac1966 said:


> This category was completed
> We are now doing MICHAEL JACKSON songs



LOL my bad! :doh: hehe i just looove numbers so much! 

Michael Jackson songs:

1. Beat it
2. Thriller
3. Man in the Mirror
4. Human Nature


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2011)

duraznos said:


> LOL my bad! :doh: hehe i just looove numbers so much!



Maybe we can start a new numbers category sometime down the road!


Michael Jackson songs:

1. Beat it
2. Thriller
3. Man in the Mirror
4. Human Nature
5. Billie Jean


----------



## MattB (Sep 17, 2011)

Michael Jackson songs:

1. Beat it
2. Thriller
3. Man in the Mirror
4. Human Nature
5. Billie Jean
6. Ben


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 17, 2011)

Michael Jackson songs:

1. Beat it
2. Thriller
3. Man in the Mirror
4. Human Nature
5. Billie Jean
6. Ben
7. Off the Wall


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2011)

Michael Jackson songs:

1. Beat it
2. Thriller
3. Man in the Mirror
4. Human Nature
5. Billie Jean
6. Ben
7. Off the Wall
8. The Way You Make Me Feel


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 17, 2011)

Michael Jackson songs:

1. Beat it
2. Thriller
3. Man in the Mirror
4. Human Nature
5. Billie Jean
6. Ben
7. Off the Wall
8. The Way You Make Me Feel
9. I Can't Help It (my jam)


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 18, 2011)

Michael Jackson songs:

1. Beat it
2. Thriller
3. Man in the Mirror
4. Human Nature
5. Billie Jean
6. Ben
7. Off the Wall
8. The Way You Make Me Feel
9. I Can't Help It (my jam)
10. The Girl is Mine


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2011)

Michael Jackson songs:

1. Beat it
2. Thriller
3. Man in the Mirror
4. Human Nature
5. Billie Jean
6. Ben
7. Off the Wall
8. The Way You Make Me Feel
9. I Can't Help It (my jam)
10. The Girl is Mine
11. Don't Stop til you get Enough


----------



## Micara (Sep 19, 2011)

Michael Jackson songs:

1. Beat it
2. Thriller
3. Man in the Mirror
4. Human Nature
5. Billie Jean
6. Ben
7. Off the Wall
8. The Way You Make Me Feel
9. I Can't Help It (my jam)
10. The Girl is Mine
11. Don't Stop til you get Enough
12. Smooth Criminal


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 19, 2011)

Michael Jackson songs:

1. Beat it
2. Thriller
3. Man in the Mirror
4. Human Nature
5. Billie Jean
6. Ben
7. Off the Wall
8. The Way You Make Me Feel
9. I Can't Help It (my jam)
10. The Girl is Mine
11. Don't Stop til you get Enough
12. Smooth Criminal
13. Liberian Girl

Ok! That was fun! Time for a new one.



Songs that make you want to shake your booty (or tap your foot)

1. Candy Man- Mary Jane Girls


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2011)

Songs that make you want to shake your booty (or tap your foot)

1. Candy Man- Mary Jane Girls
2. Brick House - The Commodores


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 19, 2011)

Songs that make you want to shake your booty (or tap your foot)

1. Candy Man- Mary Jane Girls
2. Brick House - The Commodores

3. Shout - The Isley Brothers


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 20, 2011)

1. Candy Man- Mary Jane Girls
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Shout - The Isley Brothers
4. Hot-n- Cold - Katy Perry


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2011)

Songs that make you want to shake your booty (or tap your foot)

1. Candy Man- Mary Jane Girls
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Shout - The Isley Brothers
4. Hot-n- Cold - Katy Perry
5. Car Wash - Rose Royce


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 20, 2011)

Songs that make you want to shake your booty (or tap your foot)

1. Candy Man- Mary Jane Girls
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Shout - The Isley Brothers
4. Hot-n- Cold - Katy Perry
5. Car Wash - Rose Royce
6. Gimme The Light- Sean Paul (actually all of his songs)


----------



## Micara (Sep 20, 2011)

Songs that make you want to shake your booty (or tap your foot)

1. Candy Man- Mary Jane Girls
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Shout - The Isley Brothers
4. Hot-n- Cold - Katy Perry
5. Car Wash - Rose Royce
6. Gimme The Light- Sean Paul (actually all of his songs)
7. Footloose- Kenny Loggins


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 20, 2011)

Songs that make you want to shake your booty (or tap your foot)

1. Candy Man- Mary Jane Girls
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Shout - The Isley Brothers
4. Hot-n- Cold - Katy Perry
5. Car Wash - Rose Royce
6. Gimme The Light- Sean Paul (actually all of his songs)
7. Footloose- Kenny Loggins
8. Boogie Nights- Heatwave


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2011)

Songs that make you want to shake your booty (or tap your foot)

1. Candy Man- Mary Jane Girls
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Shout - The Isley Brothers
4. Hot-n- Cold - Katy Perry
5. Car Wash - Rose Royce
6. Gimme The Light- Sean Paul (actually all of his songs)
7. Footloose- Kenny Loggins
8. Boogie Nights- Heatwave
9. Heat Wave - Martha Reeves & The Vandellas


----------



## MattB (Sep 20, 2011)

Songs that make you want to shake your booty (or tap your foot)

1. Candy Man- Mary Jane Girls
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Shout - The Isley Brothers
4. Hot-n- Cold - Katy Perry
5. Car Wash - Rose Royce
6. Gimme The Light- Sean Paul (actually all of his songs)
7. Footloose- Kenny Loggins
8. Boogie Nights- Heatwave
9. Heat Wave - Martha Reeves & The Vandellas
10. Scarlet Begonias- Grateful Dead


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2011)

Songs that make you want to shake your booty (or tap your foot)

1. Candy Man- Mary Jane Girls
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Shout - The Isley Brothers
4. Hot-n- Cold - Katy Perry
5. Car Wash - Rose Royce
6. Gimme The Light- Sean Paul (actually all of his songs)
7. Footloose- Kenny Loggins
8. Boogie Nights- Heatwave
9. Heat Wave - Martha Reeves & The Vandellas
10. Scarlet Begonias- Grateful Dead
11. I'm Coming Out - Diana Ross


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 20, 2011)

Songs that make you want to shake your booty (or tap your foot)

1. Candy Man- Mary Jane Girls
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Shout - The Isley Brothers
4. Hot-n- Cold - Katy Perry
5. Car Wash - Rose Royce
6. Gimme The Light- Sean Paul (actually all of his songs)
7. Footloose- Kenny Loggins
8. Boogie Nights- Heatwave
9. Heat Wave - Martha Reeves & The Vandellas
10. Scarlet Begonias- Grateful Dead
11. I'm Coming Out - Diana Ross
12. Could You Be Loved- Bob Marley


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2011)

Songs that make you want to shake your booty (or tap your foot)

1. Candy Man- Mary Jane Girls
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Shout - The Isley Brothers
4. Hot-n- Cold - Katy Perry
5. Car Wash - Rose Royce
6. Gimme The Light- Sean Paul (actually all of his songs)
7. Footloose- Kenny Loggins
8. Boogie Nights- Heatwave
9. Heat Wave - Martha Reeves & The Vandellas
10. Scarlet Begonias- Grateful Dead
11. I'm Coming Out - Diana Ross
12. Could You Be Loved- Bob Marley
13. In My House - Mary Jane Girls


NEXT: *Comedy Songs*

1. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler


----------



## Micara (Sep 21, 2011)

Comedy Songs

1. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
2. Yoda- "Weird" Al Yankovic


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 21, 2011)

Comedy Songs

1. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
2. Yoda- "Weird" Al Yankovic
3. Amish Paradise- "Weird" Al Yankovic


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2011)

Comedy Songs

1. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
2. Yoda- "Weird" Al Yankovic
3. Amish Paradise- "Weird" Al Yankovic
4. Mr. Custer - Larry Verne


----------



## MattB (Sep 21, 2011)

Comedy Songs

1. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
2. Yoda- "Weird" Al Yankovic
3. Amish Paradise- "Weird" Al Yankovic
4. Mr. Custer - Larry Verne
5. Joe Dolce- Shaddap You Face


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2011)

Comedy Songs

1. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
2. Yoda- "Weird" Al Yankovic
3. Amish Paradise- "Weird" Al Yankovic
4. Mr. Custer - Larry Verne
5. Shaddap You Face- Joe Dolce
6. King Tut - Steve Martin


----------



## Micara (Sep 21, 2011)

Comedy Songs

1. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
2. Yoda- "Weird" Al Yankovic
3. Amish Paradise- "Weird" Al Yankovic
4. Mr. Custer - Larry Verne
5. Shaddap You Face- Joe Dolce
6. King Tut - Steve Martin
7. The Streak- Ray Stevens


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 21, 2011)

Comedy Songs

1. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
2. Yoda- "Weird" Al Yankovic
3. Amish Paradise- "Weird" Al Yankovic
4. Mr. Custer - Larry Verne
5. Shaddap You Face- Joe Dolce
6. King Tut - Steve Martin
7. The Streak- Ray Stevens
8. Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall off - Joe Nichols (maybe not strictly comedy, but a fun concept.)


----------



## MattB (Sep 21, 2011)

Comedy Songs

1. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
2. Yoda- "Weird" Al Yankovic
3. Amish Paradise- "Weird" Al Yankovic
4. Mr. Custer - Larry Verne
5. Shaddap You Face- Joe Dolce
6. King Tut - Steve Martin
7. The Streak- Ray Stevens
8. Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall off - Joe Nichols (maybe not strictly comedy, but a fun concept.)
9. Hello Muddah, Hello Fadduh- Allan Sherman


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 21, 2011)

*Comedy Songs*

1. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
2. Yoda- "Weird" Al Yankovic
3. Amish Paradise- "Weird" Al Yankovic
4. Mr. Custer - Larry Verne
5. Shaddap You Face- Joe Dolce
6. King Tut - Steve Martin
7. The Streak- Ray Stevens
8. Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall off - Joe Nichols 
9. Hello Muddah, Hello Fadduh- Allan Sherman

10. Carrot Juice is Murder - Arrogant Worms


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 22, 2011)

1. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
2. Yoda- "Weird" Al Yankovic
3. Amish Paradise- "Weird" Al Yankovic
4. Mr. Custer - Larry Verne
5. Shaddap You Face- Joe Dolce
6. King Tut - Steve Martin
7. The Streak- Ray Stevens
8. Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall off - Joe Nichols
9. Hello Muddah, Hello Fadduh- Allan Sherman
10. Carrot Juice is Murder - Arrogant Worms 
11. Bobby Brown - Frank Zappa


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 23, 2011)

Comedy Songs

1. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
2. Yoda- "Weird" Al Yankovic
3. Amish Paradise- "Weird" Al Yankovic
4. Mr. Custer - Larry Verne
5. Shaddap You Face- Joe Dolce
6. King Tut - Steve Martin
7. The Streak- Ray Stevens
8. Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall off - Joe Nichols
9. Hello Muddah, Hello Fadduh- Allan Sherman
10. Carrot Juice is Murder - Arrogant Worms 
11. Bobby Brown - Frank Zappa

12. Bulbous Bouffant - The Vestibules


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2011)

Comedy Songs

1. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
2. Yoda- "Weird" Al Yankovic
3. Amish Paradise- "Weird" Al Yankovic
4. Mr. Custer - Larry Verne
5. Shaddap You Face- Joe Dolce
6. King Tut - Steve Martin
7. The Streak- Ray Stevens
8. Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall off - Joe Nichols
9. Hello Muddah, Hello Fadduh- Allan Sherman
10. Carrot Juice is Murder - Arrogant Worms 
11. Bobby Brown - Frank Zappa
12. Bulbous Bouffant - The Vestibules
13. Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic


Songs by Lady Gaga
1. You and I


----------



## yoopergirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Songs by Lady Gaga
1. You and I

2. Pokerface


----------



## Micara (Sep 23, 2011)

Songs by Lady Gaga

1. You and I
2. Poker Face

3. Paparazzi


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 23, 2011)

Songs by Lady Gaga

1. You and I
2. Poker Face
3. Paparazzi
4. Born this way (so true )


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2011)

Songs by Lady Gaga

1. You and I
2. Poker Face
3. Paparazzi
4. Born this way 
5. Just Dance


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 24, 2011)

Songs by Lady Gaga

1. You and I
2. Poker Face
3. Paparazzi
4. Born this way 
5. Just Dance

6. The Edge of Glory (My new favorite song)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 24, 2011)

Songs by Lady Gaga

1. You and I
2. Poker Face
3. Paparazzi
4. Born this way 
5. Just Dance
6. The Edge of Glory 
7. Paparazzi


----------



## miafantastic (Sep 24, 2011)

Paparazzi snuck onto the list twice, eh? ;-)

Songs by Lady Gaga

1. You and I
2. Poker Face
3. Paparazzi
4. Born this way
5. Just Dance
6. The Edge of Glory
7. Paparazzi
8. Telephone


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Songs by Lady Gaga

1. You and I
2. Poker Face
3. Paparazzi
4. Born this way
5. Just Dance
6. The Edge of Glory
7. Beautiful, Dirty, Rich
8. Telephone
9, The Edge of Glory


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 25, 2011)

Songs by Lady Gaga

1. You and I
2. Poker Face
3. Paparazzi
4. Born this way
5. Just Dance
6. The Edge of Glory
7. Beautiful, Dirty, Rich
8. Telephone
9, The Edge of Glory

Um, yeah, The Edge of Glory is #6


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 26, 2011)

Songs by Lady Gaga

1. You and I
2. Poker Face
3. Paparazzi
4. Born this way
5. Just Dance
6. The Edge of Glory
7. Beautiful, Dirty, Rich
8. Telephone
9. Brown Eyes


----------



## yoopergirl (Sep 26, 2011)

Songs by Lady Gaga

1. You and I
2. Poker Face
3. Paparazzi
4. Born this way
5. Just Dance
6. The Edge of Glory
7. Beautiful, Dirty, Rich
8. Telephone
9. Brown Eyes

10. Alejandro


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 26, 2011)

Songs by Lady Gaga

1. You and I
2. Poker Face
3. Paparazzi
4. Born this way
5. Just Dance
6. The Edge of Glory
7. Beautiful, Dirty, Rich
8. Telephone
9. Brown Eyes
10. Alejandro
11. Speechless


----------



## NewfieGal (Sep 26, 2011)

Songs by Lady Gaga

1. You and I
2. Poker Face
3. Paparazzi
4. Born this way
5. Just Dance
6. The Edge of Glory
7. Beautiful, Dirty, Rich
8. Telephone
9. Brown Eyes
10. Alejandro
11. Speechless
12. Bad Romance


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 27, 2011)

Songs by Lady Gaga

1. You and I
2. Poker Face
3. Paparazzi
4. Born this way
5. Just Dance
6. The Edge of Glory
7. Beautiful, Dirty, Rich
8. Telephone
9. Brown Eyes
10. Alejandro
11. Speechless
12. Bad Romance

13. Starstruck

*Next Category:*

This is complicated...the category is TV theme songs that got mainstream radio airplay. I don't mean mainstrem songs that were used as TV themes, but songs written as theme songs that became mainstream songs. For example: The Who's "Won't Get Fooled Again", the theme song from CSI:Miami, would not qualify. It was mainstream before it became a theme song. The song has to have been a TV theme before it got radio airplay. "I'll Be There For You", the theme from Friends, also wouldn't qualify. Also, please add the performer. So....I'll lead it off with

*TV Themes that went mainstream...*

1. Chico & The Man - Jose Feliciano

hint: LOTS of them are from the 60s & 70s


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 27, 2011)

*Next Category:*

This is complicated...the category is TV theme songs that got mainstream radio airplay. I don't mean mainstrem songs that were used as TV themes, but songs written as theme songs that became mainstream songs. For example: The Who's "Won't Get Fooled Again", the theme song from CSI:Miami, would not qualify. It was mainstream before it became a theme song. The song has to have been a TV theme before it got radio airplay. "I'll Be There For You", the theme from Friends, also wouldn't qualify. Also, please add the performer. So....I'll lead it off with

*TV Themes that went mainstream...*

1. Chico & The Man - Jose Feliciano
2. Moonlighting - Al Jarreau


----------



## yoopergirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Next Category:

This is complicated...the category is TV theme songs that got mainstream radio airplay. I don't mean mainstream songs that were used as TV themes, but songs written as theme songs that became mainstream songs. For example: The Who's "Won't Get Fooled Again", the theme song from CSI:Miami, would not qualify. It was mainstream before it became a theme song. The song has to have been a TV theme before it got radio airplay. "I'll Be There For You", the theme from Friends, also wouldn't qualify. Also, please add the performer. So....I'll lead it off with

TV Themes that went mainstream...

1. Chico & The Man - Jose Feliciano
2. Moonlighting - Al Jarreau

3. Welcome Back (Kotter) - John B. Sebastian


----------



## MattB (Sep 27, 2011)

TV Themes that went mainstream...

1. Chico & The Man - Jose Feliciano
2. Moonlighting - Al Jarreau
3. Welcome Back (Kotter) - John B. Sebastian
4. Hawaii Five-0- The Ventures


----------



## miafantastic (Sep 27, 2011)

TV Themes that went mainstream...

1. Chico & The Man - Jose Feliciano
2. Moonlighting - Al Jarreau
3. Welcome Back (Kotter) - John B. Sebastian
4. Hawaii Five-0- The Ventures

5. Boss of Me - They Might Be Giants (GREAT category idea)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 29, 2011)

TV Themes that went mainstream...

1. Chico & The Man - Jose Feliciano
2. Moonlighting - Al Jarreau
3. Welcome Back (Kotter) - John B. Sebastian
4. Hawaii Five-0- The Ventures
5. Boss of Me - They Might Be Giants


6. Believe It or Not (Theme from The Greatest American Hero)- performed by Joey Scarbury


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 29, 2011)

TV Themes that went mainstream...

1. Chico & The Man - Jose Feliciano
2. Moonlighting - Al Jarreau
3. Welcome Back (Kotter) - John B. Sebastian
4. Hawaii Five-0 - The Ventures
5. Boss of Me (Malcolm In The Middle) - They Might Be Giants
6. Believe It or Not (The Greatest American Hero) - Joey Scarbury
7. C'mon, Get Happy (The Partridge Family) - The Partridge Family(?)


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 29, 2011)

TV Themes that went mainstream...

1. Chico & The Man - Jose Feliciano
2. Moonlighting - Al Jarreau
3. Welcome Back (Kotter) - John B. Sebastian
4. Hawaii Five-0 - The Ventures
5. Boss of Me (Malcolm In The Middle) - They Might Be Giants
6. Believe It or Not (The Greatest American Hero) - Joey Scarbury
7. C'mon, Get Happy (The Partridge Family) - The Partridge Family

8. Good Ol' Boys (Dukes of Hazzard) - Waylon Jennings


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 29, 2011)

TV Themes that went mainstream...

1. Chico & The Man - Jose Feliciano
2. Moonlighting - Al Jarreau
3. Welcome Back (Kotter) - John B. Sebastian
4. Hawaii Five-0 - The Ventures
5. Boss of Me (Malcolm In The Middle) - They Might Be Giants
6. Believe It or Not (The Greatest American Hero) - Joey Scarbury
7. C'mon, Get Happy (The Partridge Family) - The Partridge Family
8. Good Ol' Boys (Dukes of Hazzard) - Waylon Jennings
9. Miami Vice - Jan Hammer


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 29, 2011)

TV Themes that went mainstream...

1. Chico & The Man - Jose Feliciano
2. Moonlighting - Al Jarreau
3. Welcome Back (Kotter) - John B. Sebastian
4. Hawaii Five-0 - The Ventures
5. Boss of Me (Malcolm In The Middle) - They Might Be Giants
6. Believe It or Not (The Greatest American Hero) - Joey Scarbury
7. C'mon, Get Happy (The Partridge Family) - The Partridge Family
8. Good Ol' Boys (Dukes of Hazzard) - Waylon Jennings
9. Miami Vice - Jan Hammer
10. WKRP in Cincinnati- Steve Carlisle


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 30, 2011)

TV Themes that went mainstream...

1. Chico & The Man - Jose Feliciano
2. Moonlighting - Al Jarreau
3. Welcome Back (Kotter) - John B. Sebastian
4. Hawaii Five-0 - The Ventures
5. Boss of Me (Malcolm In The Middle) - They Might Be Giants
6. Believe It or Not (The Greatest American Hero) - Joey Scarbury
7. C'mon, Get Happy (The Partridge Family) - The Partridge Family
8. Good Ol' Boys (Dukes of Hazzard) - Waylon Jennings
9. Miami Vice - Jan Hammer
10. WKRP in Cincinnati- Steve Carlisle
11. Baretta - " Keep Your Eye On The Sparrow" - Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## yoopergirl (Sep 30, 2011)

TV Themes that went mainstream...

1. Chico & The Man - Jose Feliciano
2. Moonlighting - Al Jarreau
3. Welcome Back (Kotter) - John B. Sebastian
4. Hawaii Five-0 - The Ventures
5. Boss of Me (Malcolm In The Middle) - They Might Be Giants
6. Believe It or Not (The Greatest American Hero) - Joey Scarbury
7. C'mon, Get Happy (The Partridge Family) - The Partridge Family
8. Good Ol' Boys (Dukes of Hazzard) - Waylon Jennings
9. Miami Vice - Jan Hammer
10. WKRP in Cincinnati- Steve Carlisle
11. Baretta - " Keep Your Eye On The Sparrow" - Sammy Davis Jr.
12. "(Theme from) The Monkees" - The Monkees


----------



## WVMountainrear (Sep 30, 2011)

TV Themes that went mainstream...

1. Chico & The Man - Jose Feliciano
2. Moonlighting - Al Jarreau
3. Welcome Back (Kotter) - John B. Sebastian
4. Hawaii Five-0 - The Ventures
5. Boss of Me (Malcolm In The Middle) - They Might Be Giants
6. Believe It or Not (The Greatest American Hero) - Joey Scarbury
7. C'mon, Get Happy (The Partridge Family) - The Partridge Family
8. Good Ol' Boys (Dukes of Hazzard) - Waylon Jennings
9. Miami Vice - Jan Hammer
10. WKRP in Cincinnati- Steve Carlisle
11. Baretta - " Keep Your Eye On The Sparrow" - Sammy Davis Jr.
12. "(Theme from) The Monkees" - The Monkees
13. As Long As We've Got Each Other (Growing Pains) - B.J. Thomas

*NEW THEME:
80s SONGS WITH ICONIC MUSIC VIDEOS:*

1. Michael Jackson's "Thriller" (1982)


----------



## Micara (Sep 30, 2011)

NEW THEME:
80s SONGS WITH ICONIC MUSIC VIDEOS:

1. Michael Jackson's "Thriller" (1982)
2. "Mickey"- Toni Basil


----------



## yoopergirl (Sep 30, 2011)

NEW THEME:
80s SONGS WITH ICONIC MUSIC VIDEOS:

1. Michael Jackson's "Thriller" (1982)
2. "Mickey"- Toni Basil
3. "Take On Me" - A-ha


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2011)

NEW THEME:
80s SONGS WITH ICONIC MUSIC VIDEOS:

1. Michael Jackson's "Thriller" (1982)
2. "Mickey"- Toni Basil
3. "Take On Me" - A-ha
4. "Video Killed the Radio Star" - Buggles (1981)


----------



## Micara (Sep 30, 2011)

80s SONGS WITH ICONIC MUSIC VIDEOS:

1. Michael Jackson's "Thriller" (1982)
2. "Mickey"- Toni Basil
3. "Take On Me" - A-ha
4. "Video Killed the Radio Star" - Buggles (1981)

5. "Sledgehammer" Peter Gabriel (1986? I think?)


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 30, 2011)

80s SONGS WITH ICONIC MUSIC VIDEOS:

1. Michael Jackson's "Thriller" (1982)
2. "Mickey"- Toni Basil
3. "Take On Me" - A-ha
4. "Video Killed the Radio Star" - Buggles (1981)
5. "Sledgehammer" Peter Gabriel (1986? I think?)

6. "When the Doves Cry" - Prince (1984)


----------



## miafantastic (Sep 30, 2011)

80s SONGS WITH ICONIC MUSIC VIDEOS:

1. Michael Jackson's "Thriller" (1982)
2. "Mickey"- Toni Basil
3. "Take On Me" - A-ha
4. "Video Killed the Radio Star" - Buggles (1981)
5. "Sledgehammer" Peter Gabriel (1986? I think?)
6. "When the Doves Cry" - Prince (1984) 

7. "Walk This Way" - Run-D.M.C. cover (1986)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 1, 2011)

80s SONGS WITH ICONIC MUSIC VIDEOS:

1. Michael Jackson's "Thriller" (1982)
2. "Mickey"- Toni Basil (1982)
3. "Take On Me" - A-ha (1985)
4. "Video Killed the Radio Star" - Buggles (1981)
5. "Sledgehammer" Peter Gabriel (1986)
6. "When the Doves Cry" - Prince (1984) 
7. "Walk This Way" - Run-D.M.C. / Aerosmith (cover) (1986)
8. "Whip It" - Devo (1980)


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 1, 2011)

*80s SONGS WITH ICONIC MUSIC VIDEOS:*

1. Michael Jackson's "Thriller" (1982)
2. "Mickey"- Toni Basil (1982)
3. "Take On Me" - A-ha (1985)
4. "Video Killed the Radio Star" - Buggles (1981)
5. "Sledgehammer" Peter Gabriel (1986)
6. "When the Doves Cry" - Prince (1984) 
7. "Walk This Way" - Run-D.M.C. / Aerosmith (cover) (1986)
8. "Whip It" - Devo (1980)

9. "Rio" - Duran Duran (1983?)


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2011)

*80s SONGS WITH ICONIC MUSIC VIDEOS:*

1. Michael Jackson's "Thriller" (1982)
2. "Mickey"- Toni Basil (1982)
3. "Take On Me" - A-ha (1985)
4. "Video Killed the Radio Star" - Buggles (1981)
5. "Sledgehammer" Peter Gabriel (1986)
6. "When the Doves Cry" - Prince (1984) 
7. "Walk This Way" - Run-D.M.C. / Aerosmith (cover) (1986)
8. "Whip It" - Devo (1980)
9. "Rio" - Duran Duran (1983?)
10. "Vienna" - Ultravox (1981)


----------



## MattB (Oct 1, 2011)

80s SONGS WITH ICONIC MUSIC VIDEOS:

1. Michael Jackson's "Thriller" (1982)
2. "Mickey"- Toni Basil (1982)
3. "Take On Me" - A-ha (1985)
4. "Video Killed the Radio Star" - Buggles (1981)
5. "Sledgehammer" Peter Gabriel (1986)
6. "When the Doves Cry" - Prince (1984) 
7. "Walk This Way" - Run-D.M.C. / Aerosmith (cover) (1986)
8. "Whip It" - Devo (1980)
9. "Rio" - Duran Duran (1983?)
10. "Vienna" - Ultravox (1981)

11. "Wrapped Around Your Finger" - The Police (1983)


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 1, 2011)

80s SONGS WITH ICONIC MUSIC VIDEOS:

1. Michael Jackson's "Thriller" (1982)
2. "Mickey"- Toni Basil (1982)
3. "Take On Me" - A-ha (1985)
4. "Video Killed the Radio Star" - Buggles (1981)
5. "Sledgehammer" Peter Gabriel (1986)
6. "When the Doves Cry" - Prince (1984)
7. "Walk This Way" - Run-D.M.C. / Aerosmith (cover) (1986)
8. "Whip It" - Devo (1980)
9. "Rio" - Duran Duran (1983?)
10. "Vienna" - Ultravox (1981)
11. "Wrapped Around Your Finger" - The Police (1983)

12. "Papa Don't Preach" - Madonna (1986)


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 1, 2011)

Cynthia said:


> "_80s SONGS WITH ICONIC MUSIC VIDEOS:
> 
> 1. Michael Jackson's "Thriller" (1982)
> 2. "Mickey"- Toni Basil (1982)
> ...



13. "The Message" -Grand Master Flash (1982?)


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 2, 2011)

*80s SONGS WITH ICONIC MUSIC VIDEOS:*

1. Michael Jackson's "Thriller" (1982)
2. "Mickey"- Toni Basil (1982)
3. "Take On Me" - A-ha (1985)
4. "Video Killed the Radio Star" - Buggles (1981)
5. "Sledgehammer" Peter Gabriel (1986)
6. "When the Doves Cry" - Prince (1984)
7. "Walk This Way" - Run-D.M.C. / Aerosmith (cover) (1986)
8. "Whip It" - Devo (1980)
9. "Rio" - Duran Duran (1983?)
10. "Vienna" - Ultravox (1981)
11. "Wrapped Around Your Finger" - The Police (1983)
12. "Papa Don't Preach" - Madonna (1986)

13. "The Message" - Grand Master Flash (1982)

Yakatori, since you ended the list with #13, you get to pick the next category.


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 2, 2011)

*The Official Theme for West Coast Dimmers*:
1. "California" - Phantom Planet


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 2, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> *The Official Theme for West Coast Dimmers*:
> 1. "California" - Phantom Planet



2. "Do You Know the Way to San Jose?" -Dionne Warwick/Burt Bacharach


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 2, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> "_*The Official Theme for West Coast Dimmers*:
> 
> 1. "California" - Phantom Planet
> 
> 2. "Do You Know the Way to San Jose?" -Dionne Warwick/Burt Bacharach_"



3. "_I Love L.A._" - Randy Newman


----------



## MattB (Oct 2, 2011)

1. "California" - Phantom Planet
2. "Do You Know the Way to San Jose?" -Dionne Warwick/Burt Bacharach"
3. "I Love L.A." - Randy Newman

4. "San Francisco" - Scott McKenzie


----------



## miafantastic (Oct 2, 2011)

The Official Theme for West Coast Dimmers:

1. "California" - Phantom Planet
2. "Do You Know the Way to San Jose?" -Dionne Warwick/Burt Bacharach"
3. "I Love L.A." - Randy Newman
4. "San Francisco" - Scott McKenzie

5. "Going Back to Cali" - LL Cool J


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 2, 2011)

The Official Theme for West Coast Dimmers:

1. "California" - Phantom Planet
2. "Do You Know the Way to San Jose?" -Dionne Warwick/Burt Bacharach"
3. "I Love L.A." - Randy Newman
4. "San Francisco" - Scott McKenzie
5. "Going Back to Cali" - LL Cool J

6. "California Girls" - Katy Perry feat. Snoop Dogg


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 2, 2011)

The Official Theme for West Coast Dimmers:

1. "California" - Phantom Planet
2. "Do You Know the Way to San Jose?" -Dionne Warwick/Burt Bacharach"
3. "I Love L.A." - Randy Newman
4. "San Francisco" - Scott McKenzie
5. "Going Back to Cali" - LL Cool J
6. "California Girls" - Katy Perry feat. Snoop Dogg

7. California Dreamin' - The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 2, 2011)

*The Official Theme for West Coast Dimmers*:

1. "_California_" - Phantom Planet
2. "_Do You Know the Way to San Jose?_" -Dionne Warwick/Burt Bacharach"
3. "_I Love L.A._" - Randy Newman
4. "_San Francisco_" - Scott McKenzie 
(+was on the fence with this, as some WC Dimmers don't actually present as hippies per se; but the hippie under-current is quite powerful nonetheless, not to be underestimated. Plus, we have to be inclusive outside of SoCal.) 
5. "_Going Back to Cali_" - LL Cool J (+absolutely classic...)
6. "_California Girls_" - Katy Perry feat. Snoop Dogg (+come to think of it, a lot of her music is sort of applicable here; this one most explicitly...)
7. "_California Dreamin'_" - The Mamas & The Papas (+can't argue with Mama Cass, she was so much more than a voice, if not one of -the- voices...check for her in the "San Francisco" video)

8. "_Los Angelenos_" - Billy Joel (+at this particular stage in his life, Joel is sort of an angry guy; but the drummer in this video reminds me a lot of my HS math teacher, so that might give some of you some idea...)


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 3, 2011)

1. "California" - Phantom Planet
2. "Do You Know the Way to San Jose?" -Dionne Warwick/Burt Bacharach"
3. "I Love L.A." - Randy Newman
4. "San Francisco" - Scott McKenzie
(+was on the fence with this, as some WC Dimmers don't actually present as hippies per se; but the hippie under-current is quite powerful nonetheless, not to be underestimated. Plus, we have to be inclusive outside of SoCal.)
5. "Going Back to Cali" - LL Cool J (+absolutely classic...)
6. "California Girls" - Katy Perry feat. Snoop Dogg (+come to think of it, a lot of her music is sort of applicable here; this one most explicitly...)
7. "California Dreamin'" - The Mamas & The Papas (+can't argue with Mama Cass, she was so much more than a voice, if not one of -the- voices...check for her in the "San Francisco" video)
8. "Los Angelenos" - Billy Joel (+at this particular stage in his life, Joel is sort of an angry guy; but the drummer in this video reminds me a lot of my HS math teacher, so that might give some of you some idea...)

9. "California Love" - 2Pac


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 3, 2011)

[email protected] how there are so many Cali songs! Poor Washington and Oregon! Cali is the West Coast! Just kidding!

------------------------------------------------------------------

The Official Theme for West Coast Dimmers:
1. "California" - Phantom Planet
2. "Do You Know the Way to San Jose?" -Dionne Warwick/Burt Bacharach"
3. "I Love L.A." - Randy Newman
4. "San Francisco" - Scott McKenzie
(+was on the fence with this, as some WC Dimmers don't actually present as hippies per se; but the hippie under-current is quite powerful nonetheless, not to be underestimated. Plus, we have to be inclusive outside of SoCal.)
5. "Going Back to Cali" - LL Cool J (+absolutely classic...)
6. "California Girls" - Katy Perry feat. Snoop Dogg (+come to think of it, a lot of her music is sort of applicable here; this one most explicitly...)
7. "California Dreamin'" - The Mamas & The Papas (+can't argue with Mama Cass, she was so much more than a voice, if not one of -the- voices...check for her in the "San Francisco" video)
8. "Los Angelenos" - Billy Joel (+at this particular stage in his life, Joel is sort of an angry guy; but the drummer in this video reminds me a lot of my HS math teacher, so that might give some of you some idea...)

9. "California Love" - 2Pac
10. "Seattle" -Perry Cuomo


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 3, 2011)

*The Official Theme for West Coast Dimmers*:
1. "_California_" - Phantom Planet
2. "D_o You Know the Way to San Jose?_" -Dionne Warwick/Burt Bacharach"
3. "_I Love L.A._" - Randy Newman
4. "_San Francisco_" - Scott McKenzie
5. "_Going Back to Cali_" - LL Cool J 
6. "_California Girls_" - Katy Perry feat. Snoop Dogg
7. "_California Dreamin'_'" - The Mamas & The Papas 
8. "_Los Angelenos_" - Billy Joel 
9. "_California Love_" - 2Pac (+indeed, WC-Dimmers -do- know how to party....)
10. "_Seattle_" -Perry Cuomo (+didn't realize this was your bag...)
11. "_Today Was a Good Day_"-Ice Cube (+yeah, on a purely literal kind of level, this is sort of about being a gangster and trying too reconcile one's humanity with all of that; but it's also about WC-Dimmers, how they keep things in perspectives, count their blessings, etc.. Sort of reminds me of how Tarantino talks about his aesthetic: like a poem written between the lines of a classic gangster pulp-fiction/film noire? I dunno, I forget; something like that, whatevs.)


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 3, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> *The Official Theme for West Coast Dimmers*:
> 1. "_California_" - Phantom Planet
> 2. "D_o You Know the Way to San Jose?_" -Dionne Warwick/Burt Bacharach"
> 3. "_I Love L.A._" - Randy Newman
> ...



12. "_Dime_" -Cake (+that even when they're complaining or the conversation migrates towards the heavy-side of things, certain counter-weights will seem to appear out of nowhere; things like sunglasses and sandals, and going to the beach; eating out of the back of truck or Mexican food or, perhaps, even growing a beard. )


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 4, 2011)

Not because there aren't still plenty of perfectly-good options. But because of how many songs I just regret not being able to include, especially if we want to close-off on a high-note. More and more, the more I think about it. For example, if we didn't have so many rap songs-already, I would feel bad for failing to recognize the significance of something like this. Or if we could have another 60's-era nod, I would first look to something like this. Also, I kind of feel like a group like Smashmouth deserves some recognition; but for which song/video? This one? Or, maybe, that? Someone like Ke$ha, I think, is also somewhat of an influence; but, there too, it's sort of hard to just seize upon a single song/video. That said, there's one safe choice that comes to mind:

13. "Spanish Flea" - Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass (+cause West Coast Dimmers always make me feel like I'm on a game-show of some sort))


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 4, 2011)

I will do a little better with this-one, maybe? New topic:

Two songs; the first song features what's (in your view) an iconic video, and the second-newer song features a video that (in your reading) functions as somewhat of an homage to the first:

1. "_Rise_" - Herb Alpert .: "_Teenage Dream_"- Katy Perry


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> I will do a little better with this-one, maybe? New topic:
> 
> Two songs; the first song features what's (in your view) an iconic video, and the second-newer song features a video that (in your reading) functions as somewhat of an homage to the first:
> 
> 1. "_Rise_" - Herb Alpert .: "_Teenage Dream_"- Katy Perry



I think this is too complicated of a category


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 5, 2011)

mariac1966 said:


> I think this is too complicated of a category



I have to agree, at least too complicated for me - I don't see a lot of videos to begin with, let alone know which new videos are paying homage to old videos...but if everyone else is good with it, then I'm willing to patiently sit this one out


----------



## Micara (Oct 5, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> I have to agree, at least too complicated for me - I don't see a lot of videos to begin with, let alone know which new videos are paying homage to old videos...but if everyone else is good with it, then I'm willing to patiently sit this one out



Agreed.

...


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2011)

*NEXT CATEGORY: One hit wonders of the 90's*

1. No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Micara (Oct 5, 2011)

NEXT CATEGORY: One hit wonders of the 90's

1. No Rain - Blind Melon
2. Bitch- Meredith Brooks


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2011)

NEXT CATEGORY: One hit wonders of the 90's

1. No Rain - Blind Melon
2. Bitch- Meredith Brooks
3. I Got a Man - Positive K


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 5, 2011)

Last great decade of music, IMO.


NEXT CATEGORY: One hit wonders of the 90's

1. No Rain - Blind Melon
2. Bitch- Meredith Brooks
3. I Got a Man - Positive K
4. I Wanna Be Rich- Calloway


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 5, 2011)

NEXT CATEGORY: One hit wonders of the 90's

1. No Rain - Blind Melon
2. Bitch- Meredith Brooks
3. I Got a Man - Positive K
4. I Wanna Be Rich- Calloway

5. I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2011)

NEXT CATEGORY: One hit wonders of the 90's

1. No Rain - Blind Melon
2. Bitch- Meredith Brooks
3. I Got a Man - Positive K
4. I Wanna Be Rich- Calloway
5. I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred
6. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead OConnor


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 5, 2011)

NEXT CATEGORY: One hit wonders of the 90's

1. No Rain - Blind Melon
2. Bitch- Meredith Brooks
3. I Got a Man - Positive K
4. I Wanna Be Rich- Calloway
5. I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred
6. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead OConnor

7. The Freshman - The Verve Pipe


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 5, 2011)

NEXT CATEGORY: One hit wonders of the 90's

1. No Rain - Blind Melon
2. Bitch- Meredith Brooks
3. I Got a Man - Positive K
4. I Wanna Be Rich- Calloway
5. I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred
6. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead OConnor
7. The Freshman - The Verve Pipe

8. Informer - Snow


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2011)

NEXT CATEGORY: One hit wonders of the 90's

1. No Rain - Blind Melon
2. Bitch- Meredith Brooks
3. I Got a Man - Positive K
4. I Wanna Be Rich- Calloway
5. I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred
6. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead OConnor
7. The Freshman - The Verve Pipe
8. Informer - Snow
9. Bamboogie - Bamboo


----------



## MattB (Oct 5, 2011)

NEXT CATEGORY: One hit wonders of the 90's

1. No Rain - Blind Melon
2. Bitch- Meredith Brooks
3. I Got a Man - Positive K
4. I Wanna Be Rich- Calloway
5. I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred
6. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead OConnor
7. The Freshman - The Verve Pipe
8. Informer - Snow
9. Bamboogie - Bamboo

10. Groove Is In The Heart- Deee-Lite


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 5, 2011)

NEXT CATEGORY: One hit wonders of the 90's

1. No Rain - Blind Melon
2. Bitch- Meredith Brooks
3. I Got a Man - Positive K
4. I Wanna Be Rich- Calloway
5. I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred
6. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead OConnor
7. The Freshman - The Verve Pipe
8. Informer - Snow
9. Bamboogie - Bamboo
10. Groove Is In The Heart- Deee-Lite

11. Ice Ice Baby- Vanilla Ice


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2011)

NEXT CATEGORY: One hit wonders of the 90's

1. No Rain - Blind Melon
2. Bitch- Meredith Brooks
3. I Got a Man - Positive K
4. I Wanna Be Rich- Calloway
5. I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred
6. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead OConnor
7. The Freshman - The Verve Pipe
8. Informer - Snow
9. Bamboogie - Bamboo
10. Groove Is In The Heart- Deee-Lite
11. Ice Ice Baby- Vanilla Ice 

12. MMMBop - Hanson


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2011)

NEXT CATEGORY: One hit wonders of the 90's

1. No Rain - Blind Melon
2. Bitch- Meredith Brooks
3. I Got a Man - Positive K
4. I Wanna Be Rich- Calloway
5. I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred
6. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead OConnor
7. The Freshman - The Verve Pipe
8. Informer - Snow
9. Bamboogie - Bamboo
10. Groove Is In The Heart- Deee-Lite
11. Ice Ice Baby- Vanilla Ice 
12. MMMBop - Hanson
13. I Wanna be Rich - Calloway


*NEXT: A top hit from the year you were born*

1. Cherish - Association (1966)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 6, 2011)

*A top hit from the year you were born*

1. Cherish - Association (1966)
2. Fingertips (Part 2) - Stevie Wonder (1963)


----------



## Micara (Oct 6, 2011)

A top hit from the year you were born

1. Cherish - Association (1966)
2. Fingertips (Part 2) - Stevie Wonder (1963)
3. Fame- David Bowie (1975)


----------



## MattB (Oct 6, 2011)

A top hit from the year you were born

1. Cherish - Association (1966)
2. Fingertips (Part 2) - Stevie Wonder (1963)
3. Fame- David Bowie (1975)

4. Seasons In The Sun- Terry Jacks (1974)


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 6, 2011)

A top hit from the year you were born

1. Cherish - Association (1966)
2. Fingertips (Part 2) - Stevie Wonder (1963)
3. Fame- David Bowie (1975)
4. Seasons In The Sun- Terry Jacks (1974)

5. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson (1983)


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2011)

A top hit from the year you were born

1. Cherish - Association (1966)
2. Fingertips (Part 2) - Stevie Wonder (1963)
3. Fame- David Bowie (1975)
4. Seasons In The Sun- Terry Jacks (1974)
5. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson (1983) 

6. Running On Empty - Jackson Browne (1978)


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2011)

A top hit from the year you were born

1. Cherish - Association (1966)
2. Fingertips (Part 2) - Stevie Wonder (1963)
3. Fame- David Bowie (1975)
4. Seasons In The Sun- Terry Jacks (1974)
5. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson (1983) 
6. Running On Empty - Jackson Browne (1978)
7. Purple Rain - Prince (1984)


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 6, 2011)

A top hit from the year you were born

1. Cherish - Association (1966)
2. Fingertips (Part 2) - Stevie Wonder (1963)
3. Fame- David Bowie (1975)
4. Seasons In The Sun- Terry Jacks (1974)
5. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson (1983) 
6. Running On Empty - Jackson Browne (1978)
7. Purple Rain - Prince (1984)
8. Keep On Smilin' - Wet Willie (1974)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 6, 2011)

A top hit from the year you were born

1. Cherish - Association (1966)
2. Fingertips (Part 2) - Stevie Wonder (1963)
3. Fame- David Bowie (1975)
4. Seasons In The Sun- Terry Jacks (1974)
5. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson (1983) 
6. Running On Empty - Jackson Browne (1978)
7. Purple Rain - Prince (1984)
8. Keep On Smilin' - Wet Willie (1974)
9. Easy Lover - Phil Collins (1985) fuck yeah!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2011)

A top hit from the year you were born

1. Cherish - Association (1966)
2. Fingertips (Part 2) - Stevie Wonder (1963)
3. Fame- David Bowie (1975)
4. Seasons In The Sun- Terry Jacks (1974)
5. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson (1983) 
6. Running On Empty - Jackson Browne (1978)
7. Purple Rain - Prince (1984)
8. Keep On Smilin' - Wet Willie (1974)
9. Easy Lover - Phil Collins (1985) fuck yeah!!
10. You're My Soul and Inspiration - Righteous Brothers (1966)


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 9, 2011)

A top hit from the year you were born

1. Cherish - Association (1966)
2. Fingertips (Part 2) - Stevie Wonder (1963)
3. Fame- David Bowie (1975)
4. Seasons In The Sun- Terry Jacks (1974)
5. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson (1983) 
6. Running On Empty - Jackson Browne (1978)
7. Purple Rain - Prince (1984)
8. Keep On Smilin' - Wet Willie (1974)
9. Easy Lover - Phil Collins (1985) fuck yeah!!
10. You're My Soul and Inspiration - Righteous Brothers (1966)
11. Puttin' on the Ritz - Taco (1983)


----------



## Micara (Oct 9, 2011)

A top hit from the year you were born

1. Cherish - Association (1966)
2. Fingertips (Part 2) - Stevie Wonder (1963)
3. Fame- David Bowie (1975)
4. Seasons In The Sun- Terry Jacks (1974)
5. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson (1983)
6. Running On Empty - Jackson Browne (1978)
7. Purple Rain - Prince (1984)
8. Keep On Smilin' - Wet Willie (1974)
9. Easy Lover - Phil Collins (1985) fuck yeah!!
10. You're My Soul and Inspiration - Righteous Brothers (1966)
11. Puttin' on the Ritz - Taco (1983)
12. Ballroom Blitz - Sweet (1975)


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 9, 2011)

A top hit from the year you were born

1. Cherish - Association (1966)
2. Fingertips (Part 2) - Stevie Wonder (1963)
3. Fame- David Bowie (1975)
4. Seasons In The Sun- Terry Jacks (1974)
5. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson (1983)
6. Running On Empty - Jackson Browne (1978)
7. Purple Rain - Prince (1984)
8. Keep On Smilin' - Wet Willie (1974)
9. Easy Lover - Phil Collins (1985) fuck yeah!!
10. You're My Soul and Inspiration - Righteous Brothers (1966)
11. Puttin' on the Ritz - Taco (1983)
12. Ballroom Blitz - Sweet (1975)
13. Jungle Boogie - Kool and the Gang (1974)

Songs you hate, but can't get out of your head

1. Brand New Key (The Rollerskate Song) - Melanie


----------



## MattB (Oct 9, 2011)

Songs you hate, but can't get out of your head

1. Brand New Key (The Rollerskate Song) - Melanie

2. I Feel The Earth Move- Carole King


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 9, 2011)

Songs you hate, but can't get out of your head

1. Brand New Key (The Rollerskate Song) - Melanie
2. I Feel The Earth Move- Carole King

3. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Micara (Oct 9, 2011)

Songs you hate, but can't get out of your head

1. Brand New Key (The Rollerskate Song) - Melanie
2. I Feel The Earth Move- Carole King
3. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus

4. California Gurls- Katy Perry (really anything by Katy Perry)


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 9, 2011)

Songs you hate, but can't get out of your head

1. Brand New Key (The Rollerskate Song) - Melanie (Matt I feel your pain)
2. I Feel The Earth Move- Carole King
3. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus
4. California Gurls- Katy Perry (really anything by Katy Perry)
5. Darlin' - Johnny Reid (I think just cause its been played so much its annoying)


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 9, 2011)

Songs you hate, but can't get out of your head

1. Brand New Key (The Rollerskate Song) - Melanie 
2. I Feel The Earth Move- Carole King
3. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus
4. California Gurls- Katy Perry 
5. Darlin' - Johnny Reid 

6. Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People (WTF, a song about killing your schoolmates?)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 10, 2011)

Songs you hate, but can't get out of your head

1. Brand New Key (The Rollerskate Song) - Melanie 
2. I Feel The Earth Move- Carole King
3. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus
4. California Gurls- Katy Perry 
5. Darlin' - Johnny Reid 
6. Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People (WTF, a song about killing your schoolmates?)

7. Can't Get You Out Of My Head - Kylie Minogue (the irony of having a song with this title as an earworm irks me even as much as than the song itself!)


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 10, 2011)

Songs you hate, but can't get out of your head

1. Brand New Key (The Rollerskate Song) - Melanie
2. I Feel The Earth Move- Carole King
3. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus
4. California Gurls- Katy Perry
5. Darlin' - Johnny Reid
6. Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People (WTF, a song about killing your schoolmates?)

7. Can't Get You Out Of My Head - Kylie Minogue (the irony of having a song with this title as an ear worm irks me even as much as than the song itself!)

8. I don't feel like dancing - Scissor Sisters... well if you don't feel like dancing why make a dance song about it lol


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 10, 2011)

Songs you hate, but can't get out of your head

1. Brand New Key (The Rollerskate Song) - Melanie
2. I Feel The Earth Move- Carole King
3. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus
4. California Gurls- Katy Perry
5. Darlin' - Johnny Reid
6. Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People (WTF, a song about killing your schoolmates?)
7. Can't Get You Out Of My Head - Kylie Minogue (the irony of having a song with this title as an ear worm irks me even as much as than the song itself!)
8. I don't feel like dancing - Scissor Sisters... well if you don't feel like dancing why make a dance song about it lol

9. You Belong with Me - Taylor Swift (Really wish someone would duct tape that girls face & stop the madness)


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 10, 2011)

Songs you hate, but can't get out of your head

1. Brand New Key (The Rollerskate Song) - Melanie
2. I Feel The Earth Move- Carole King
3. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus
4. California Gurls- Katy Perry
5. Darlin' - Johnny Reid
6. Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People (WTF, a song about killing your schoolmates?)
7. Can't Get You Out Of My Head - Kylie Minogue (the irony of having a song with this title as an ear worm irks me even as much as than the song itself!)
8. I don't feel like dancing - Scissor Sisters... well if you don't feel like dancing why make a dance song about it lol

9. You Belong with Me - Taylor Swift (Really wish someone would duct tape that girls face & stop the madness)

10. Bottoms Up- Trey Songz featuring Nicki Minaj


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 10, 2011)

Songs you hate, but can't get out of your head

1. Brand New Key (The Rollerskate Song) - Melanie
2. I Feel The Earth Move- Carole King
3. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus
4. California Gurls- Katy Perry
5. Darlin' - Johnny Reid
6. Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People (WTF, a song about killing your schoolmates?)
7. Can't Get You Out Of My Head - Kylie Minogue (the irony of having a song with this title as an ear worm irks me even as much as than the song itself!)
8. I don't feel like dancing - Scissor Sisters... well if you don't feel like dancing why make a dance song about it lol
9. You Belong with Me - Taylor Swift (Really wish someone would duct tape that girls face & stop the madness)
10. Bottoms Up- Trey Songz featuring Nicki Minaj

11. Tiny Bubbles - Don Ho


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2011)

Songs you hate, but can't get out of your head

1. Brand New Key (The Rollerskate Song) - Melanie
2. I Feel The Earth Move- Carole King
3. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus
4. California Gurls- Katy Perry
5. Darlin' - Johnny Reid
6. Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People (WTF, a song about killing your schoolmates?)
7. Can't Get You Out Of My Head - Kylie Minogue (the irony of having a song with this title as an ear worm irks me even as much as than the song itself!)
8. I don't feel like dancing - Scissor Sisters... well if you don't feel like dancing why make a dance song about it lol
9. You Belong with Me - Taylor Swift (Really wish someone would duct tape that girls face & stop the madness)
10. Bottoms Up- Trey Songz featuring Nicki Minaj
11. Tiny Bubbles - Don Ho
12. Barbie Girl - Aqua


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Songs you hate, but can't get out of your head

1. Brand New Key (The Rollerskate Song) - Melanie
2. I Feel The Earth Move- Carole King
3. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus
4. California Gurls- Katy Perry
5. Darlin' - Johnny Reid
6. Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People (WTF, a song about killing your schoolmates?)
7. Can't Get You Out Of My Head - Kylie Minogue (the irony of having a song with this title as an ear worm irks me even as much as than the song itself!)
8. I don't feel like dancing - Scissor Sisters... well if you don't feel like dancing why make a dance song about it lol
9. You Belong with Me - Taylor Swift (Really wish someone would duct tape that girls face & stop the madness)
10. Bottoms Up- Trey Songz featuring Nicki Minaj
11. Tiny Bubbles - Don Ho
12. Barbie Girl - Aqua
13. Umbrella - Rihanna


Songs you associate with a specific movie
1. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas - Blades of Glory


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 11, 2011)

Songs you associate with a specific movie
1. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas - Blades of Glory

2. Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club


----------



## MattB (Oct 11, 2011)

Songs you associate with a specific movie
1. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas - Blades of Glory
2. Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club

3. Right Back Where We Started From- Maxine Nightingale- Slapshot


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2011)

Songs you associate with a specific movie

1. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas - Blades of Glory
2. Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club
3. Right Back Where We Started From- Maxine Nightingale- Slapshot
4. You're the One That I Want - John Travolta and Olivia Newton John (Grease)


----------



## Micara (Oct 11, 2011)

Songs you associate with a specific movie

1. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas - Blades of Glory
2. Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club
3. Right Back Where We Started From- Maxine Nightingale- Slapshot
4. You're the One That I Want - John Travolta and Olivia Newton John (Grease)

5. I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing - Aerosmith - Armageddon (although I prefer The Sweetest Thing...)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 12, 2011)

Songs you associate with a specific movie

1. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas - Blades of Glory
2. Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club
3. Right Back Where We Started From- Maxine Nightingale- Slapshot
4. You're the One That I Want - John Travolta and Olivia Newton John (Grease)
5. I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing - Aerosmith - Armageddon (although I prefer The Sweetest Thing...)

6. Staying Alive - The Bee Gees - Saturday Night Fever


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 12, 2011)

Songs you associate with a specific movie

1. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas - Blades of Glory
2. Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club
3. Right Back Where We Started From- Maxine Nightingale- Slapshot
4. You're the One That I Want - John Travolta and Olivia Newton John (Grease)
5. I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing - Aerosmith - Armageddon (although I prefer The Sweetest Thing...)
6. Staying Alive - The Bee Gees - Saturday Night Fever

7. I Still Believe - Tim Cappello - The Lost Boys


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 12, 2011)

Songs you associate with a specific movie

1. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas - Blades of Glory
2. Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club
3. Right Back Where We Started From- Maxine Nightingale- Slapshot
4. You're the One That I Want - John Travolta and Olivia Newton John (Grease)
5. I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing - Aerosmith - Armageddon (although I prefer The Sweetest Thing...)
6. Staying Alive - The Bee Gees - Saturday Night Fever

7. I Still Believe - Tim Cappello - The Lost Boys
8. (I've had)The time of my life - Bill Medley and Jennifer Warnes - Dirty Dancing


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 13, 2011)

Songs you associate with a specific movie

1. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas - Blades of Glory
2. Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club
3. Right Back Where We Started From- Maxine Nightingale- Slapshot
4. You're the One That I Want - John Travolta and Olivia Newton John (Grease)
5. I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing - Aerosmith - Armageddon (although I prefer The Sweetest Thing...)
6. Staying Alive - The Bee Gees - Saturday Night Fever

7. I Still Believe - Tim Cappello - The Lost Boys
8. (I've had)The time of my life - Bill Medley and Jennifer Warnes - Dirty Dancing
9. Ball of Confusion-The Temptations-Sister Act 2


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 13, 2011)

Songs you associate with a specific movie

1. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas - Blades of Glory
2. Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club
3. Right Back Where We Started From- Maxine Nightingale- Slapshot
4. You're the One That I Want - John Travolta and Olivia Newton John (Grease)
5. I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing - Aerosmith - Armageddon (although I prefer The Sweetest Thing...)
6. Staying Alive - The Bee Gees - Saturday Night Fever

7. I Still Believe - Tim Cappello - The Lost Boys
8. (I've had)The Time of My Life - Bill Medley and Jennifer Warnes - Dirty Dancing
9. Ball of Confusion-The Temptations-Sister Act 2
10. Maniac - Michael Sembello - Flash Dance


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 13, 2011)

Songs you associate with a specific movie

1. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas - Blades of Glory
2. Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club
3. Right Back Where We Started From- Maxine Nightingale- Slapshot
4. You're the One That I Want - John Travolta and Olivia Newton John (Grease)
5. I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing - Aerosmith - Armageddon (although I prefer The Sweetest Thing...)
6. Staying Alive - The Bee Gees - Saturday Night Fever

7. I Still Believe - Tim Cappello - The Lost Boys
8. (I've had)The Time of My Life - Bill Medley and Jennifer Warnes - Dirty Dancing
9. Ball of Confusion-The Temptations-Sister Act 2
10. Maniac - Michael Sembello - Flash Dance
11. Oh pretty Woman - Roy Orbinson - Pretty Woman


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 13, 2011)

Songs you associate with a specific movie

1. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas - Blades of Glory
2. Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club
3. Right Back Where We Started From- Maxine Nightingale- Slapshot
4. You're the One That I Want - John Travolta and Olivia Newton John (Grease)
5. I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing - Aerosmith - Armageddon (although I prefer The Sweetest Thing...)
6. Staying Alive - The Bee Gees - Saturday Night Fever
7. I Still Believe - Tim Cappello - The Lost Boys
8. (I've had)The Time of My Life - Bill Medley and Jennifer Warnes - Dirty Dancing
9. Ball of Confusion-The Temptations-Sister Act 2
10. Maniac - Michael Sembello - Flash Dance
11. Oh pretty Woman - Roy Orbinson - Pretty Woman

12. Man of Constant Sorrow - Soggy Bottom Boys & Dan Tyminski - O Brother Where Art Thou?


----------



## Micara (Oct 13, 2011)

Songs you associate with a specific movie

1. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas - Blades of Glory
2. Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club
3. Right Back Where We Started From- Maxine Nightingale- Slapshot
4. You're the One That I Want - John Travolta and Olivia Newton John (Grease)
5. I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing - Aerosmith - Armageddon (although I prefer The Sweetest Thing...)
6. Staying Alive - The Bee Gees - Saturday Night Fever
7. I Still Believe - Tim Cappello - The Lost Boys
8. (I've had)The Time of My Life - Bill Medley and Jennifer Warnes - Dirty Dancing
9. Ball of Confusion-The Temptations-Sister Act 2
10. Maniac - Michael Sembello - Flash Dance
11. Oh pretty Woman - Roy Orbinson - Pretty Woman
12. Man of Constant Sorrow - Soggy Bottom Boys & Dan Tyminski - O Brother Where Art Thou?

13. Slow Ride- Foghat- Dazed and Confused



Next Category- Songs you've seen performed live

1. Fergalicious- Fergie


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 13, 2011)

Songs you've seen performed live

1. Fergalicious- Fergie
2. Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 13, 2011)

Songs you've seen performed live

1. Fergalicious- Fergie
2. Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
3. Fancy - Reba( saw her last month she was AWESOME!!!)


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 13, 2011)

Songs you've seen performed live

1. Fergalicious- Fergie
2. Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
3. Fancy - Reba( saw her last month she was AWESOME!!!)

4. The Lord Loves A Drinking Man - Kevin Fowler


----------



## Micara (Oct 14, 2011)

Songs you've seen performed live

1. Fergalicious- Fergie
2. Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
3. Fancy - Reba( saw her last month she was AWESOME!!!)
4. The Lord Loves A Drinking Man - Kevin Fowler

5. Fat- "Weird" Al Yankovic


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 14, 2011)

Songs you've seen performed live

1. Fergalicious- Fergie
2. Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
3. Fancy - Reba( saw her last month she was AWESOME!!!)
4. The Lord Loves A Drinking Man - Kevin Fowler
5. Fat- "Weird" Al Yankovic
6. SexyBack- Justin Timberlake feat. Timbaland


----------



## MattB (Oct 14, 2011)

Songs you've seen performed live

1. Fergalicious- Fergie
2. Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
3. Fancy - Reba( saw her last month she was AWESOME!!!)
4. The Lord Loves A Drinking Man - Kevin Fowler
5. Fat- "Weird" Al Yankovic
6. SexyBack- Justin Timberlake feat. Timbaland

7. All Along The Watchtower- Bob Dylan


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 14, 2011)

Songs you've seen performed live

1. Fergalicious- Fergie
2. Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
3. Fancy - Reba( saw her last month she was AWESOME!!!)
4. The Lord Loves A Drinking Man - Kevin Fowler
5. Fat- "Weird" Al Yankovic
6. SexyBack- Justin Timberlake feat. Timbaland
7. All Along The Watchtower- Bob Dylan
8. Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 14, 2011)

Songs you've seen performed live

1. Fergalicious- Fergie
2. Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
3. Fancy - Reba( saw her last month she was AWESOME!!!)
4. The Lord Loves A Drinking Man - Kevin Fowler
5. Fat- "Weird" Al Yankovic
6. SexyBack- Justin Timberlake feat. Timbaland
7. All Along The Watchtower- Bob Dylan
8. Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys

9. My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2011)

Songs you've seen performed live

1. Fergalicious- Fergie
2. Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
3. Fancy - Reba( saw her last month she was AWESOME!!!)
4. The Lord Loves A Drinking Man - Kevin Fowler
5. Fat- "Weird" Al Yankovic
6. SexyBack- Justin Timberlake feat. Timbaland
7. All Along The Watchtower- Bob Dylan
8. Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys
9. My Way - Frank Sinatra 

10. Joy To The World - Three Dog Night


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 15, 2011)

Songs you've seen performed live

1. Fergalicious- Fergie
2. Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
3. Fancy - Reba( saw her last month she was AWESOME!!!)
4. The Lord Loves A Drinking Man - Kevin Fowler
5. Fat- "Weird" Al Yankovic
6. SexyBack- Justin Timberlake feat. Timbaland
7. All Along The Watchtower- Bob Dylan
8. Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys
9. My Way - Frank Sinatra

10. Joy To The World - Three Dog Night
11. Is you 'appy - Buddy Wasisname and da other fellars (gotta love being Newfie)


----------



## MattB (Oct 15, 2011)

Songs you've seen performed live

1. Fergalicious- Fergie
2. Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
3. Fancy - Reba( saw her last month she was AWESOME!!!)
4. The Lord Loves A Drinking Man - Kevin Fowler
5. Fat- "Weird" Al Yankovic
6. SexyBack- Justin Timberlake feat. Timbaland
7. All Along The Watchtower- Bob Dylan
8. Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys
9. My Way - Frank Sinatra
10. Joy To The World - Three Dog Night
11. Is you 'appy - Buddy Wasisname and da other fellars (gotta love being Newfie)

12. War Pigs- Black Sabbath


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 16, 2011)

Songs you've seen performed live

1. Fergalicious- Fergie
2. Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
3. Fancy - Reba( saw her last month she was AWESOME!!!)
4. The Lord Loves A Drinking Man - Kevin Fowler
5. Fat- "Weird" Al Yankovic
6. SexyBack- Justin Timberlake feat. Timbaland
7. All Along The Watchtower- Bob Dylan
8. Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys
9. My Way - Frank Sinatra
10. Joy To The World - Three Dog Night
11. Is you 'appy - Buddy Wasisname and da other fellars (gotta love being Newfie)
12. War Pigs- Black Sabbath
13. Diamonds on the souls of her shoes - Paul Simon



Songs that make you happy when your feeling blue

1. Glockenpop - Spiderbait


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 16, 2011)

Songs that make you happy when your feeling blue

1. Glockenpop - Spiderbait
2. Let the Music Play- Shannon


----------



## WVMountainrear (Oct 16, 2011)

Songs that make you happy when your feeling blue

1. Glockenpop - Spiderbait
2. Let the Music Play- Shannon
3. Golddigger - Kanye West feat. Jamie Foxx (I can't explain it. It just does.)


----------



## Micara (Oct 16, 2011)

Songs that make you happy when your feeling blue

1. Glockenpop - Spiderbait
2. Let the Music Play- Shannon
3. Golddigger - Kanye West feat. Jamie Foxx (I can't explain it. It just does.) 

4. Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)- Mika


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 16, 2011)

Songs that make you happy when your feeling blue

1. Glockenpop - Spiderbait
2. Let the Music Play- Shannon
3. Golddigger - Kanye West feat. Jamie Foxx (I can't explain it. It just does.) 
4. Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)- Mika 
5. We Are the Knuckleheads - The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 16, 2011)

Songs that make you happy when you're feeling blue

1. Glockenpop - Spiderbait
2. Let the Music Play- Shannon
3. Golddigger - Kanye West feat. Jamie Foxx (I can't explain it. It just does.) 
4. Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)- Mika 
5. We Are the Knuckleheads - The Bloodhound Gang

6. Carrot Juice is Murder - Arrogant Worms


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

Songs that make you happy when you're feeling blue

1. Glockenpop - Spiderbait
2. Let the Music Play- Shannon
3. Golddigger - Kanye West feat. Jamie Foxx (I can't explain it. It just does.) 
4. Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)- Mika 
5. We Are the Knuckleheads - The Bloodhound Gang
6. Carrot Juice is Murder - Arrogant Worms

7. Love Shack - B52s (Tiiiiiiiiin roof - rusted!)


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 16, 2011)

Songs that make you happy when you're feeling blue

1. Glockenpop - Spiderbait
2. Let the Music Play- Shannon
3. Golddigger - Kanye West feat. Jamie Foxx (I can't explain it. It just does.) 
4. Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)- Mika 
5. We Are the Knuckleheads - The Bloodhound Gang
6. Carrot Juice is Murder - Arrogant Worms
7. Love Shack - B52s (Tiiiiiiiiin roof - rusted!)

8. Could you be loved- Bob Marley


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 17, 2011)

Songs that make you happy when you're feeling blue

1. Glockenpop - Spiderbait
2. Let the Music Play- Shannon
3. Golddigger - Kanye West feat. Jamie Foxx (I can't explain it. It just does.)
4. Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)- Mika
5. We Are the Knuckleheads - The Bloodhound Gang
6. Carrot Juice is Murder - Arrogant Worms
7. Love Shack - B52s (Tiiiiiiiiin roof - rusted!)
8. Could you be loved- Bob Marley

9. Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 17, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> Songs that make you happy when you're feeling blue
> 
> 1. Glockenpop - Spiderbait
> 2. Let the Music Play- Shannon
> ...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 17, 2011)

Songs that make you happy when you're feeling blue

1. Glockenpop - Spiderbait
2. Let the Music Play- Shannon
3. Golddigger - Kanye West feat. Jamie Foxx (I can't explain it. It just does.)
4. Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)- Mika
5. We Are the Knuckleheads - The Bloodhound Gang
6. Carrot Juice is Murder - Arrogant Worms
7. Love Shack - B52s (Tiiiiiiiiin roof - rusted!)
8. Could you be loved- Bob Marley
9. Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond
10. If I Could Build My World Around You- Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell (best duo in history, IMO)

11. Feeling Good - Nina Simone


----------



## MattB (Oct 17, 2011)

Songs that make you happy when you're feeling blue

1. Glockenpop - Spiderbait
2. Let the Music Play- Shannon
3. Golddigger - Kanye West feat. Jamie Foxx (I can't explain it. It just does.)
4. Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)- Mika
5. We Are the Knuckleheads - The Bloodhound Gang
6. Carrot Juice is Murder - Arrogant Worms
7. Love Shack - B52s (Tiiiiiiiiin roof - rusted!)
8. Could you be loved- Bob Marley
9. Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond
10. If I Could Build My World Around You- Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell (best duo in history, IMO)
11. Feeling Good - Nina Simone

12. Uncle John's Band- Grateful Dead


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 18, 2011)

Songs that make you happy when you're feeling blue

1. Glockenpop - Spiderbait
2. Let the Music Play- Shannon
3. Golddigger - Kanye West feat. Jamie Foxx (I can't explain it. It just does.)
4. Big Girl (You Are Beautiful)- Mika
5. We Are the Knuckleheads - The Bloodhound Gang
6. Carrot Juice is Murder - Arrogant Worms
7. Love Shack - B52s (Tiiiiiiiiin roof - rusted!)
8. Could you be loved- Bob Marley
9. Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond
10. If I Could Build My World Around You- Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell (best duo in history, IMO)
11. Feeling Good - Nina Simone
12. Uncle John's Band- Grateful Dead

13. Sweetest Taboo- Sade

Next.........

Favorite tv show theme songs- just name the show

1. Reading Rainbow (original theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 18, 2011)

Favorite tv show theme songs- just name the show

1. Reading Rainbow (original theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs

2. Fraggle Rock http://www.televisiontunes.com/Fraggle_Rock.html


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 18, 2011)

Favorite tv show theme songs- just name the show

1. Reading Rainbow (original theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs
2. Fraggle Rock http://www.televisiontunes.com/Fraggle_Rock.html
3. Jem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmYU4CeuZQ0


----------



## MattB (Oct 18, 2011)

Favorite tv show theme songs- just name the show

1. Reading Rainbow (original theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs
2. Fraggle Rock http://www.televisiontunes.com/Fraggle_Rock.html
3. Jem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmYU4CeuZQ0

4. The Munsters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuHr00nxeew


----------



## Micara (Oct 18, 2011)

Favorite tv show theme songs- just name the show

1. Reading Rainbow (original theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs
2. Fraggle Rock http://www.televisiontunes.com/Fraggle_Rock.html
3. Jem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmYU4CeuZQ0
4. The Munsters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuHr00nxeew


5. Veronica Mars http://youtu.be/yulQo5MZeJM


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 18, 2011)

*Favorite tv show theme songs*- just name the show

1. Reading Rainbow (original theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs
2. Fraggle Rock http://www.televisiontunes.com/Fraggle_Rock.html
3. Jem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmYU4CeuZQ0
4. The Munsters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuHr00nxeew
5. Veronica Mars http://youtu.be/yulQo5MZeJM

6. Northern Exposure (if someone wants to put a link here, feel free. I don't know how to do it)


----------



## miafantastic (Oct 18, 2011)

Favorite tv show theme songs- just name the show

1. Reading Rainbow (original theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs
2. Fraggle Rock http://www.televisiontunes.com/Fraggle_Rock.html
3. Jem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmYU4CeuZQ0
4. The Munsters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuHr00nxeew
5. Veronica Mars http://youtu.be/yulQo5MZeJM
6. Northern Exposure http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-w-inT91AI

7. True Blood http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDY42pFwq7c


----------



## NewfieGal (Oct 18, 2011)

Favorite tv show theme songs- just name the show

1. Reading Rainbow (original theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs
2. Fraggle Rock http://www.televisiontunes.com/Fraggle_Rock.html
3. Jem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmYU4CeuZQ0
4. The Munsters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuHr00nxeew
5. Veronica Mars http://youtu.be/yulQo5MZeJM
6. Northern Exposure http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-w-inT91AI

7. True Blood http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDY42pFwq7c
8. Reba http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwyuDRRVTb8


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Favorite tv show theme songs- just name the show

1. Reading Rainbow (original theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs
2. Fraggle Rock http://www.televisiontunes.com/Fraggle_Rock.html
3. Jem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmYU4CeuZQ0
4. The Munsters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuHr00nxeew
5. Veronica Mars http://youtu.be/yulQo5MZeJM
6. Northern Exposure http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-w-inT91AI
7. True Blood http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDY42pFwq7c
8. Reba http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwyuDRRVTb8

9. Big Bang Theory http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx-QNISuJWA&feature=related


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 19, 2011)

Favorite tv show theme songs- just name the show

1. Reading Rainbow (original theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs
2. Fraggle Rock http://www.televisiontunes.com/Fraggle_Rock.html
3. Jem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmYU4CeuZQ0
4. The Munsters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuHr00nxeew
5. Veronica Mars http://youtu.be/yulQo5MZeJM
6. Northern Exposure http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-w-inT91AI
7. True Blood http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDY42pFwq7c
8. Reba http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwyuDRRVTb8
9. Big Bang Theory http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx-QNISuJWA&feature=related

10. Different Strokes http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQMfN0UFqms


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 19, 2011)

Favorite tv show theme songs- just name the show

1. Reading Rainbow (original theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs
2. Fraggle Rock http://www.televisiontunes.com/Fraggle_Rock.html
3. Jem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmYU4CeuZQ0
4. The Munsters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuHr00nxeew
5. Veronica Mars http://youtu.be/yulQo5MZeJM
6. Northern Exposure http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-w-inT91AI
7. True Blood http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDY42pFwq7c
8. Reba http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwyuDRRVTb8
9. Big Bang Theory http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx-QNISuJWA&feature=related
10. Different Strokes http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQMfN0UFqms
11. Dukes of Hazzard: Good Old Boys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRX4mlFi06A


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 25, 2011)

Favorite tv show theme songs- just name the show

1. Reading Rainbow (original theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs
2. Fraggle Rock http://www.televisiontunes.com/Fraggle_Rock.html
3. Jem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmYU4CeuZQ0
4. The Munsters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuHr00nxeew
5. Veronica Mars http://youtu.be/yulQo5MZeJM
6. Northern Exposure http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-w-inT91AI
7. True Blood http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDY42pFwq7c
8. Reba http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwyuDRRVTb8
9. Big Bang Theory http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx-QN...eature=related
10. Different Strokes http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQMfN0UFqms
11. Dukes of Hazzard: Good Old Boys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRX4mlFi06A

12. Friends http://youtu.be/iKP8nset6oA


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 27, 2011)

Favorite tv show theme songs- just name the show

1. Reading Rainbow (original theme) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6j8EiWIVZs
2. Fraggle Rock http://www.televisiontunes.com/Fraggle_Rock.html
3. Jem http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmYU4CeuZQ0
4. The Munsters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuHr00nxeew
5. Veronica Mars http://youtu.be/yulQo5MZeJM
6. Northern Exposure http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-w-inT91AI
7. True Blood http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDY42pFwq7c
8. Reba http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwyuDRRVTb8
9. Big Bang Theory http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx-QN...eature=related
10. Different Strokes http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQMfN0UFqms
11. Dukes of Hazzard: Good Old Boys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRX4mlFi06A

12. Friends I'll be there for you The Rembrands (hope you dont mind I adore that song so added it)

13. The Muppet Show Theme

Songs from movies that you love

1. Saying Goodbye -The Muppets Take Manhatten


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 27, 2011)

Songs from movies that you love

1. Saying Goodbye -The Muppets Take Manhatten
2. To Sir with Love- To Sir with Love


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 27, 2011)

Songs From Movies That You Love

1. Saying Goodbye -The Muppets Take Manhatten
2. To Sir with Love- To Sir with Love

3. Out Here On My Own - Fame


----------



## Micara (Oct 27, 2011)

Songs From Movies That You Love

1. Saying Goodbye -The Muppets Take Manhatten
2. To Sir with Love- To Sir with Love
3. Out Here On My Own - Fame
4. The Way We Were- The Way We Were


----------



## Halie (Oct 27, 2011)

1. Saying Goodbye -The Muppets Take Manhatten
2. To Sir with Love- To Sir with Love
3. Out Here On My Own - Fame
4. The Way We Were- The Way We Were

5. Magic Dance - Labyrinth


----------



## yoopergirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Songs from Movies That You Love

1. Saying Goodbye -The Muppets Take Manhatten
2. To Sir with Love- To Sir with Love
3. Out Here On My Own - Fame
4. The Way We Were- The Way We Were
5. Magic Dance - Labyrinth

6. Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 28, 2011)

Songs from Movies That You Love

1. Saying Goodbye -The Muppets Take Manhatten
2. To Sir with Love- To Sir with Love
3. Out Here On My Own - Fame
4. The Way We Were- The Way We Were
5. Magic Dance - Labyrinth
6. Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show

7. Ride of the Valkyries - Apocalypse Now


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 28, 2011)

*Songs from Movies That You Love*

1. Saying Goodbye -The Muppets Take Manhatten
2. To Sir with Love- To Sir with Love
3. Out Here On My Own - Fame
4. The Way We Were- The Way We Were
5. Magic Dance - Labyrinth
6. Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Ride of the Valkyries - Apocalypse Now

8. Let The River Run - Working Girl


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 29, 2011)

*Songs from Movies That You Love*

1. Saying Goodbye -The Muppets Take Manhatten
2. To Sir with Love- To Sir with Love
3. Out Here On My Own - Fame
4. The Way We Were- The Way We Were
5. Magic Dance - Labyrinth
6. Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Ride of the Valkyries - Apocalypse Now
8. Let The River Run - Working Girl

9. When Doves Cry - Purple Rain


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Songs from Movies That You Love*

1. Saying Goodbye -The Muppets Take Manhatten
2. To Sir with Love- To Sir with Love
3. Out Here On My Own - Fame
4. The Way We Were- The Way We Were
5. Magic Dance - Labyrinth
6. Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Ride of the Valkyries - Apocalypse Now
8. Let The River Run - Working Girl
9. When Doves Cry - Purple Rain
10. (Everything I Do) I Do It for You - Robin Hood: Princes of Thieves


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 29, 2011)

*Songs from Movies That You Love*

1. Saying Goodbye -The Muppets Take Manhatten
2. To Sir with Love- To Sir with Love
3. Out Here On My Own - Fame
4. The Way We Were- The Way We Were
5. Magic Dance - Labyrinth
6. Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Ride of the Valkyries - Apocalypse Now
8. Let The River Run - Working Girl
9. When Doves Cry - Purple Rain
10. (Everything I Do) I Do It for You - Robin Hood: Princes of Thieves

11. Don't You Forget About Me - The Breakfast Club


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2011)

*Songs from Movies That You Love*

1. Saying Goodbye -The Muppets Take Manhatten
2. To Sir with Love- To Sir with Love
3. Out Here On My Own - Fame
4. The Way We Were- The Way We Were
5. Magic Dance - Labyrinth
6. Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Ride of the Valkyries - Apocalypse Now
8. Let The River Run - Working Girl
9. When Doves Cry - Purple Rain
10. (Everything I Do) I Do It for You - Robin Hood: Princes of Thieves
11. Don't You Forget About Me - The Breakfast Club

12. You Could Be Mine - Terminator 2:Judgment Day


----------



## yoopergirl (Nov 10, 2011)

Songs from Movies That You Love

1. Saying Goodbye -The Muppets Take Manhatten
2. To Sir with Love- To Sir with Love
3. Out Here On My Own - Fame
4. The Way We Were- The Way We Were
5. Magic Dance - Labyrinth
6. Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show
7. Ride of the Valkyries - Apocalypse Now
8. Let The River Run - Working Girl
9. When Doves Cry - Purple Rain
10. (Everything I Do) I Do It for You - Robin Hood: Princes of Thieves
11. Don't You Forget About Me - The Breakfast Club
12. You Could Be Mine - Terminator 2:Judgment Day

13. La Vie Bohème - Rent


*New category: * Songs covered by Weird Al Yakovic (Weird Al title: original title & artist)

1. Gump: Lump - Presidents of the USA


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 10, 2011)

*New category: * Songs covered by Weird Al Yakovic (Weird Al title: original title & artist)

1. Gump: Lump - Presidents of the USA
2. All About The Pentiums :All About The Benjamins - Puff Daddy


----------



## CGL1978 (Nov 10, 2011)

New category: Songs covered by Weird Al Yakovic (Weird Al title: original title & artist)

1. Gump: Lump - Presidents of the USA
2. All About The Pentiums :All About The Benjamins - Puff Daddy
3. White & Nerdy - Chamillionaire


----------



## J34 (Nov 10, 2011)

New category: Songs covered by Weird Al Yakovic (Weird Al title: original title & artist)

1. Gump: Lump - Presidents of the USA
2. All About The Pentiums :All About The Benjamins - Puff Daddy
3. White & Nerdy - Chamillionaire
4. Eat It: Beat it- Michael Jackson


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 10, 2011)

New category: Songs covered by Weird Al Yakovic (Weird Al title: original title & artist)

1. Gump: Lump - Presidents of the USA
2. All About The Pentiums: All About The Benjamins - Puff Daddy
3. White & Nerdy: Ridin' - Chamillionaire and Krayzie Bone
4. Eat It: Beat it- Michael Jackson
5: Amish Paradise: Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio featuring L.V.


----------



## CGL1978 (Nov 10, 2011)

New category: Songs covered by Weird Al Yakovic (Weird Al title: original title & artist)

1. Gump: Lump - Presidents of the USA
2. All About The Pentiums: All About The Benjamins - Puff Daddy
3. White & Nerdy: Ridin' - Chamillionaire and Krayzie Bone
4. Eat It: Beat it- Michael Jackson
5: Amish Paradise: Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio featuring L.V.
6. My Bologna: My Sharona -The Knack


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 10, 2011)

New category: Songs covered by Weird Al Yakovic (Weird Al title: original title & artist)

1. Gump: Lump - Presidents of the USA
2. All About The Pentiums: All About The Benjamins - Puff Daddy
3. White & Nerdy: Ridin' - Chamillionaire and Krayzie Bone
4. Eat It: Beat it- Michael Jackson
5: Amish Paradise: Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio featuring L.V.
6. My Bologna: My Sharona -The Knack

7. Fat: Bad - Micheal Jackson


----------



## yoopergirl (Nov 11, 2011)

New category: Songs covered by Weird Al Yakovic (Weird Al title: original title & artist)

1. Gump: Lump - Presidents of the USA
2. All About The Pentiums: All About The Benjamins - Puff Daddy
3. White & Nerdy: Ridin' - Chamillionaire and Krayzie Bone
4. Eat It: Beat it- Michael Jackson
5: Amish Paradise: Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio featuring L.V.
6. My Bologna: My Sharona -The Knack
7. Fat: Bad - Micheal Jackson

8. The Saga Begins: American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 12, 2011)

New category: Songs covered by Weird Al Yakovic (Weird Al title: original title & artist)

1. Gump: Lump - Presidents of the USA
2. All About The Pentiums: All About The Benjamins - Puff Daddy
3. White & Nerdy: Ridin' - Chamillionaire and Krayzie Bone
4. Eat It: Beat it- Michael Jackson
5: Amish Paradise: Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio featuring L.V.
6. My Bologna: My Sharona -The Knack
7. Fat: Bad - Micheal Jackson
8. The Saga Begins: American Pie - Don McLean

9. Spiderman: Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 12, 2011)

New category: Songs covered by Weird Al Yakovic (Weird Al title: original title & artist)

1. Gump: Lump - Presidents of the USA
2. All About The Pentiums: All About The Benjamins - Puff Daddy
3. White & Nerdy: Ridin' - Chamillionaire and Krayzie Bone
4. Eat It: Beat it- Michael Jackson
5. Amish Paradise: Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio featuring L.V.
6. My Bologna: My Sharona -The Knack
7. Fat: Bad - Micheal Jackson
8. The Saga Begins: American Pie - Don McLean
9. Spiderman: Piano Man - Billy Joel
10. Headline News: Mmmm Mmmm Mmmm - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 12, 2011)

I am probably doing this game wrong but I just have to do this category (it is more my top 13) 

1- Red Sector A
2- Vital Signs
3- The Trees
4- YYZ
5- Time Stand Still
6- Anthem
7- 2112 (full song)
8- Show Don't Tell
9- A Passage To Bangkok
10- Spirit of The Radio
11- La Villa Strangiato
12- Distant Early Warning
13- Bastille Day / Freewill (it's a toss up between the 2)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 12, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> I am probably doing this game wrong but I just have to do this category (it is more my top 13)


Yes, you are doing it wrong. Please understand my totally skipping your post so as to not potentially confuse any new people coming in from playing it properly. 

Songs covered by Weird Al Yakovic (Weird Al title: original title & artist)

1. Gump: Lump - Presidents of the USA
2. All About The Pentiums: All About The Benjamins - Puff Daddy
3. White & Nerdy: Ridin' - Chamillionaire and Krayzie Bone
4. Eat It: Beat it- Michael Jackson
5. Amish Paradise: Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio featuring L.V.
6. My Bologna: My Sharona -The Knack
7. Fat: Bad - Micheal Jackson
8. The Saga Begins: American Pie - Don McLean
9. Spiderman: Piano Man - Billy Joel
10. Headline News: Mmmm Mmmm Mmmm - Crash Test Dummies
11. Like a Surgeon: Like A Virgin - Madonna


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 12, 2011)

Songs covered by Weird Al Yakovic (Weird Al title: original title & artist)

1. Gump: Lump - Presidents of the USA
2. All About The Pentiums: All About The Benjamins - Puff Daddy
3. White & Nerdy: Ridin' - Chamillionaire and Krayzie Bone
4. Eat It: Beat it- Michael Jackson
5. Amish Paradise: Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio featuring L.V.
6. My Bologna: My Sharona -The Knack
7. Fat: Bad - Micheal Jackson
8. The Saga Begins: American Pie - Don McLean
9. Spiderman: Piano Man - Billy Joel
10. Headline News: Mmmm Mmmm Mmmm - Crash Test Dummies
11. Like a Surgeon: Like A Virgin - Madonna

12. Another One Rides The Bus: Another One Bites The Dust - Queen


----------



## KittyKitten (May 20, 2013)

We need to revive this thread just like the movie one! It's too good to let die. 



PamelaLois said:


> Songs covered by Weird Al Yakovic (Weird Al title: original title & artist)
> 
> 1. Gump: Lump - Presidents of the USA
> 2. All About The Pentiums: All About The Benjamins - Puff Daddy
> ...



13. I think I'm a Clone Now: I Think We're Alone Now- Tiffany



New Topic: Songs with shout outs or references to another musician whether in the lyrics or the title

1. "Moves Like Jagger"- Maroon 5


----------



## LJ Rock (May 20, 2013)

KittyKitten said:


> We need to revive this thread just like the movie one! It's too good to let die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good bump! 

1. "Moves Like Jagger"- Maroon 5 
2. "When Smokey Sings" - ABC


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 20, 2013)

Songs with shout outs or references to another musician whether in the lyrics or the title

1. "Moves Like Jagger"- Maroon 5
2. "When Smokey Sings"- ABC
3. "Buddy Holly"- Weezer


----------



## Dmitra (May 20, 2013)

Songs with shout outs or references to another musician whether in the lyrics or the title

1. "Moves Like Jagger"- Maroon 5
2. "When Smokey Sings"- ABC
3. "Buddy Holly"- Weezer

4. Bob Dylan Wrote Propaganda Songs - The Minutemen


----------



## KittyKitten (May 20, 2013)

Songs with shout outs or references to another musician whether in the lyrics or the title

1. "Moves Like Jagger"- Maroon 5
2. "When Smokey Sings"- ABC
3. "Buddy Holly"- Weezer
4. Bob Dylan Wrote Propaganda Songs - The Minutemen
5. "I'm Every Woman"-Whitney Houston sends a shout out to Chaka Khan


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 21, 2013)

Songs with shout outs or references to another musician whether in the lyrics or the title

1. "Moves Like Jagger"- Maroon 5
2. "When Smokey Sings"- ABC
3. "Buddy Holly"- Weezer
4. Bob Dylan Wrote Propaganda Songs - The Minutemen
5. "I'm Every Woman"-Whitney Houston sends a shout out to Chaka Khan

6. "We Didn't Start the Fire" - Billy Joel: Doris Day, Johnny Ray, Liberace, Elvis Presley, and that's just the first few...


----------



## KittyKitten (May 21, 2013)

Songs with shout outs or references to another musician whether in the lyrics or the title

1. "Moves Like Jagger"- Maroon 5
2. "When Smokey Sings"- ABC
3. "Buddy Holly"- Weezer
4. Bob Dylan Wrote Propaganda Songs - The Minutemen
5. "I'm Every Woman"-Whitney Houston sends a shout out to Chaka Khan
6. "We Didn't Start the Fire" - Billy Joel: Doris Day, Johnny Ray, Liberace, Elvis Presley, and that's just the first few...
7. "Nightshift" -Commodores lyrics referencing Marvin Gaye


----------



## LJ Rock (May 21, 2013)

Songs with shout outs or references to another musician whether in the lyrics or the title

1. "Moves Like Jagger"- Maroon 5
2. "When Smokey Sings"- ABC
3. "Buddy Holly"- Weezer
4. Bob Dylan Wrote Propaganda Songs - The Minutemen
5. "I'm Every Woman"-Whitney Houston sends a shout out to Chaka Khan
6. "We Didn't Start the Fire" - Billy Joel: Doris Day, Johnny Ray, Liberace, Elvis Presley, and that's just the first few...
7. "Nightshift" -Commodores lyrics referencing Marvin Gaye
8. "Third World Girl" - Marvin Gaye (dedicated to Bob Marley)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 21, 2013)

Songs with shout outs or references to another musician whether in the lyrics or the title

1. "Moves Like Jagger"- Maroon 5
2. "When Smokey Sings"- ABC
3. "Buddy Holly"- Weezer
4. Bob Dylan Wrote Propaganda Songs - The Minutemen
5. "I'm Every Woman"-Whitney Houston sends a shout out to Chaka Khan
6. "We Didn't Start the Fire" - Billy Joel: Doris Day, Johnny Ray, Liberace, Elvis Presley, and that's just the first few...
7. "Nightshift" -Commodores lyrics referencing Marvin Gaye
8. "Third World Girl" - Marvin Gaye (dedicated to Bob Marley)
9. "Michael Jackson" - Fatboy Slim


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 22, 2013)

Songs with shout outs or references to another musician whether in the lyrics or the title

1. "Moves Like Jagger"- Maroon 5
2. "When Smokey Sings"- ABC
3. "Buddy Holly"- Weezer
4. Bob Dylan Wrote Propaganda Songs - The Minutemen
5. "I'm Every Woman"-Whitney Houston sends a shout out to Chaka Khan
6. "We Didn't Start the Fire" - Billy Joel: Doris Day, Johnny Ray, Liberace, Elvis Presley, and that's just the first few...
7. "Nightshift" -Commodores lyrics referencing Marvin Gaye
8. "Third World Girl" - Marvin Gaye (dedicated to Bob Marley)
9. "Michael Jackson" - Fatboy Slim

10. "It's My Life" - Bon Jovi (Frank Sinatra)


----------



## LJ Rock (May 23, 2013)

Songs with shout outs or references to another musician whether in the lyrics or the title

1. "Moves Like Jagger"- Maroon 5
2. "When Smokey Sings"- ABC
3. "Buddy Holly"- Weezer
4. Bob Dylan Wrote Propaganda Songs - The Minutemen
5. "I'm Every Woman"-Whitney Houston sends a shout out to Chaka Khan
6. "We Didn't Start the Fire" - Billy Joel: Doris Day, Johnny Ray, Liberace, Elvis Presley, and that's just the first few...
7. "Nightshift" -Commodores lyrics referencing Marvin Gaye
8. "Third World Girl" - Marvin Gaye (dedicated to Bob Marley)
9. "Michael Jackson" - Fatboy Slim
10. "It's My Life" - Bon Jovi (Frank Sinatra)

11. "Sir Duke" - Stevie Wonder (Duke Ellington, as well as Count Basie, Glenn Miller, Louis Armstrong and Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## CaAggieGirl (May 24, 2013)

Songs with shout outs or references to another musician whether in the lyrics or the title

1. "Moves Like Jagger"- Maroon 5
2. "When Smokey Sings"- ABC
3. "Buddy Holly"- Weezer
4. Bob Dylan Wrote Propaganda Songs - The Minutemen
5. "I'm Every Woman"-Whitney Houston sends a shout out to Chaka Khan
6. "We Didn't Start the Fire" - Billy Joel: Doris Day, Johnny Ray, Liberace, Elvis Presley, and that's just the first few...
7. "Nightshift" -Commodores lyrics referencing Marvin Gaye
8. "Third World Girl" - Marvin Gaye (dedicated to Bob Marley)
9. "Michael Jackson" - Fatboy Slim
10. "It's My Life" - Bon Jovi (Frank Sinatra)
11. "Sir Duke" - Stevie Wonder (Duke Ellington, as well as Count Basie, Glenn Miller, Louis Armstrong and Ella Fitzgerald)

12. "1994" - Jason Aldean mentions Joe Diffie


----------



## moore2me (May 27, 2013)

CaAggieGirl said:


> Songs with shout outs or references to another musician whether in the lyrics or the title
> 
> 1. "Moves Like Jagger"- Maroon 5
> 2. "When Smokey Sings"- ABC
> ...



13. Luckenbach, Texas by Waylon Jennings (mentions Willie Nelson).

*Next challenge - songs that mention a specific war or describes an event in wartime.*

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton


----------



## Mckee (May 27, 2013)

Next challenge - songs that mention a specific war or describes an event in wartime.

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden


----------



## dharmabean (May 27, 2013)

Next challenge - songs that mention a specific war or describes an event in wartime.

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden
3. Travelin' Solider - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 27, 2013)

Next challenge - songs that mention a specific war or describes an event in wartime.

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden
3. Travelin' Solider - Dixie Chicks
4. One -- Metallica


----------



## dharmabean (May 27, 2013)

Next challenge - songs that mention a specific war or describes an event in wartime.

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden
3. Travelin' Solider - Dixie Chicks
4. One -- Metallica
5. For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 27, 2013)

Next challenge - songs that mention a specific war or describes an event in wartime.

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden
3. Travelin' Solider - Dixie Chicks
4. One -- Metallica
5. For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield
6. Sunday, Bloody Sunday -- U2 (Do The Troubles in Ireland count as a war? If not, ignore this)


----------



## KittyKitten (May 27, 2013)

Next challenge - songs that mention a specific war or describes an event in wartime.

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden
3. Travelin' Solider - Dixie Chicks
4. One -- Metallica
5. For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield
6. Sunday, Bloody Sunday -- U2 (Do The Troubles in Ireland count as a war? If not, ignore this)
7. Buffalo Soldiers- Bob Marley


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 28, 2013)

Next challenge - songs that mention a specific war or describes an event in wartime.

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden
3. Travelin' Solider - Dixie Chicks
4. One -- Metallica
5. For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield
6. Sunday, Bloody Sunday -- U2 (Do The Troubles in Ireland count as a war? If not, ignore this)
7. Buffalo Soldiers- Bob Marley

8. Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## CaAggieGirl (May 28, 2013)

Next challenge - songs that mention a specific war or describes an event in wartime.

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden
3. Travelin' Solider - Dixie Chicks
4. One -- Metallica
5. For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield
6. Sunday, Bloody Sunday -- U2 (Do The Troubles in Ireland count as a war? If not, ignore this)
7. Buffalo Soldiers- Bob Marley
8. Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival

9. Coming home - John Legend


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2013)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Next challenge - songs that mention a specific war or describes an event in wartime.
> 
> 1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
> 2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden
> ...



*M2M
I am not the official referee for this game, but since I started this thread - I say yes to question #6. If the years and years of bitter fighting between Ireland and England are not a modern version of war, it is darn near enough to qualify as a score in horseshoes.*


----------



## cinnamitch (May 29, 2013)

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden
3. Travelin' Solider - Dixie Chicks
4. One -- Metallica
5. For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield
6. Sunday, Bloody Sunday -- U2 (Do The Troubles in Ireland count as a war? If not, ignore this)
7. Buffalo Soldiers- Bob Marley
8. Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival
9. Coming home - John Legend
10.8th of November" - Big & Rich


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (May 29, 2013)

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden
3. Travelin' Solider - Dixie Chicks
4. One -- Metallica
5. For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield
6. Sunday, Bloody Sunday -- U2 (Do The Troubles in Ireland count as a war? If not, ignore this)
7. Buffalo Soldiers- Bob Marley
8. Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival
9. Coming home - John Legend
10.8th of November" - Big & Rich
11. Ballad of the Green Berets / SSGT Barry Sadler


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2013)

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden
3. Travelin' Solider - Dixie Chicks
4. One -- Metallica
5. For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield
6. Sunday, Bloody Sunday -- U2 (Do The Troubles in Ireland count as a war? If not, ignore this)
7. Buffalo Soldiers- Bob Marley
8. Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival
9. Coming home - John Legend
10.8th of November" - Big & Rich
11. Ballad of the Green Berets / SSGT Barry Sadler
12. Riding with Private Malone - David Ball


----------



## AuntHen (May 29, 2013)

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden
3. Travelin' Solider - Dixie Chicks
4. One -- Metallica
5. For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield
6. Sunday, Bloody Sunday -- U2 (Do The Troubles in Ireland count as a war? If not, ignore this)
7. Buffalo Soldiers- Bob Marley
8. Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival
9. Coming home - John Legend
10.8th of November" - Big & Rich
11. Ballad of the Green Berets / SSGT Barry Sadler
12. Riding with Private Malone - David Ball

13. Goodnight Saigon ~ Billy Joel


someone can pick the next topic if I do not soon as my brain is a bit derr right now


----------



## moore2me (May 29, 2013)

someone can pick the next topic if I do not soon as my brain is a bit derr right now 

Dear Fat 9276, In your honor, how about *music about summer?*

1. Theme from A Summer Place.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 29, 2013)

Next challenge - Music about Summer

1. Theme from A Summer Place.
2. Summer (from The Four Seasons) - Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 29, 2013)

Next challenge - Music about Summer

1. Theme from A Summer Place.
2. Summer (from The Four Seasons) - Antonio Vivaldi

3. A Summer Song - Chad and Jeremy


----------



## Adamantoise (May 29, 2013)

Next challenge - Music about Summer

1. Theme from A Summer Place.
2. Summer (from The Four Seasons) - Antonio Vivaldi
3. A Summer Song - Chad and Jeremy

4. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## KittyKitten (May 30, 2013)

Next challenge - Music about Summer

1. Theme from A Summer Place.
2. Summer (from The Four Seasons) - Antonio Vivaldi
3. A Summer Song - Chad and Jeremy
4. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry
5. Summertime-Will Smith


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 30, 2013)

Next challenge - Music about Summer

1. Theme from A Summer Place.
2. Summer (from The Four Seasons) - Antonio Vivaldi
3. A Summer Song - Chad and Jeremy
4. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry
5. Summertime-Will Smith
6. Boys of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## moore2me (May 30, 2013)

KittyKitten said:


> Next challenge - Music about Summer
> 
> 1. Theme from A Summer Place.
> 2. Summer (from The Four Seasons) - Antonio Vivaldi
> ...



6. School's Out For the Summer - Alice Cooper


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 30, 2013)

Next challenge - Music about Summer

1. Theme from A Summer Place.
2. Summer (from The Four Seasons) - Antonio Vivaldi
3. A Summer Song - Chad and Jeremy
4. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry
5. Summertime-Will Smith
6. Boys of Summer - Don Henley
7. School's Out for Summer - Alice Cooper
8. Cruel Summer - Bananarama


----------



## Cobra Verde (May 30, 2013)

Next challenge - Music about Summer

1. Theme from A Summer Place.
2. Summer (from The Four Seasons) - Antonio Vivaldi
3. A Summer Song - Chad and Jeremy
4. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry
5. Summertime-Will Smith
6. Boys of Summer - Don Henley
7. School's Out for Summer - Alice Cooper
8. Cruel Summer - Bananarama

9. Summer Babe - Pavement


----------



## CaAggieGirl (May 30, 2013)

Next challenge - Music about Summer

1. Theme from A Summer Place.
2. Summer (from The Four Seasons) - Antonio Vivaldi
3. A Summer Song - Chad and Jeremy
4. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry
5. Summertime-Will Smith
6. Boys of Summer - Don Henley
7. School's Out for Summer - Alice Cooper
8. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
9. Summer Babe - Pavement

10. Summer nights - Olivia Newton John


----------



## bigmac (May 30, 2013)

Next challenge - songs that mention a specific war or describes an event in wartime.

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden
3. Travelin' Solider - Dixie Chicks
4. "Run To The Hills" by Iron Maiden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysGdhiyjMNg


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 2, 2013)

Next challenge - songs that mention a specific war or describes an event in wartime.

1. The Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton
2. "Paschendale" by Iron Maiden
3. Travelin' Solider - Dixie Chicks
4. "Run To The Hills" by Iron Maiden

5. The War Was In Color - Carbon Leaf


----------



## moore2me (Jun 3, 2013)

Friends, Somehow our little game got sent back to an alternate universe (I didn't even know Big Mac had that kind of superpowers!). I will try and redirect the rails and the train back to the present time . . . . we were on *Music about Summer and CaAggieGirl had just answered #10. Next stop will be #11.*





CaAggieGirl said:


> Next challenge - Music about Summer
> 
> 1. Theme from A Summer Place.
> 2. Summer (from The Four Seasons) - Antonio Vivaldi
> ...


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 3, 2013)

Next challenge - Music about Summer

1. Theme from A Summer Place.
2. Summer (from The Four Seasons) - Antonio Vivaldi
3. A Summer Song - Chad and Jeremy
4. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry
5. Summertime-Will Smith
6. Boys of Summer - Don Henley
7. School's Out for Summer - Alice Cooper
8. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
9. Summer Babe - Pavement
10. Summer nights - Olivia Newton John
11. Hot in the City - Billy Idol


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Jun 3, 2013)

Next challenge - Music about Summer

1. Theme from A Summer Place.
2. Summer (from The Four Seasons) - Antonio Vivaldi
3. A Summer Song - Chad and Jeremy
4. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry
5. Summertime-Will Smith
6. Boys of Summer - Don Henley
7. School's Out for Summer - Alice Cooper
8. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
9. Summer Babe - Pavement
10. Summer nights - Olivia Newton John
11. Hot in the City - Billy Idol

12. Watermelon crawl - Tracy Byrd


----------



## Dmitra (Jun 5, 2013)

Next challenge - Music about Summer

1. Theme from A Summer Place.
2. Summer (from The Four Seasons) - Antonio Vivaldi
3. A Summer Song - Chad and Jeremy
4. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry
5. Summertime-Will Smith
6. Boys of Summer - Don Henley
7. School's Out for Summer - Alice Cooper
8. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
9. Summer Babe - Pavement
10. Summer nights - Olivia Newton John
11. Hot in the City - Billy Idol
12. Watermelon crawl - Tracy Byrd

13. Here Comes the Summer - The Undertones


Next topic? Songs you like to sing in the shower/bath.

1. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Jun 5, 2013)

Next topic? Songs you like to sing in the shower/bath.

1. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles
2. Splish Slash - Bobby Darin


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2013)

Next topic? Songs you like to sing in the shower/bath.

1. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles
2. Splish Slash - Bobby Darin

3. Singin' In The Bathtub - The High Hatters


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> Next topic? Songs you like to sing in the shower/bath.
> 
> 1. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles
> 2. Splish Slash - Bobby Darin
> ...



4. Rubber Ducky - by Ernie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf9d7rSf_Ks


----------



## moore2me (Jun 11, 2013)

Originally Posted by Weirdo890 View Post 

Next topic? Songs you like to sing in the shower/bath.

1. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles
2. Splish Slash - Bobby Darin
3. Singin' In The Bathtub - The High Hatters
4. Rubber Ducky - by Ernie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bf9d7rSf_Ks

5. It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 12, 2013)

Next topic? Songs you like to sing in the shower/bath.

1. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles
2. Splish Slash - Bobby Darin
3. Singin' In The Bathtub - The High Hatters
4. Rubber Ducky - by Ernie
5. It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls

6. Singin' In The Rain - Gene Kelly


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 13, 2013)

Next topic? Songs you like to sing in the shower/bath.

1. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles
2. Splish Slash - Bobby Darin
3. Singin' In The Bathtub - The High Hatters
4. Rubber Ducky - by Ernie
5. It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls
6. Singin' In The Rain - Gene Kelly
7. Blame it on the Rain- Milli Vanilli


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Jun 13, 2013)

Next topic? Songs you like to sing in the shower/bath.

1. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles
2. Splish Slash - Bobby Darin
3. Singin' In The Bathtub - The High Hatters
4. Rubber Ducky - by Ernie
5. It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls
6. Singin' In The Rain - Gene Kelly
7. Blame it on the Rain- Milli Vanilli

8. Ain't no Sunshine - Bill Withers


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 23, 2013)

Next topic? Songs you like to sing in the shower/bath.

1. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles
2. Splish Slash - Bobby Darin
3. Singin' In The Bathtub - The High Hatters
4. Rubber Ducky - by Ernie
5. It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls
6. Singin' In The Rain - Gene Kelly
7. Blame it on the Rain- Milli Vanilli
8. Ain't no Sunshine - Bill Withers

9. I Can See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash


----------



## moore2me (Jul 2, 2013)

Next topic? Songs you like to sing in the shower/bath.

1. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles
2. Splish Slash - Bobby Darin
3. Singin' In The Bathtub - The High Hatters
4. Rubber Ducky - by Ernie
5. It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls
6. Singin' In The Rain - Gene Kelly
7. Blame it on the Rain- Milli Vanilli
8. Ain't no Sunshine - Bill Withers
9. I Can See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash

10." How High's The Water Poppa? Ten Foot High and Risin'" by Johnny Cash


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 5, 2013)

Next topic? Songs you like to sing in the shower/bath.

1. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles
2. Splish Slash - Bobby Darin
3. Singin' In The Bathtub - The High Hatters
4. Rubber Ducky - by Ernie
5. It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls
6. Singin' In The Rain - Gene Kelly
7. Blame it on the Rain- Milli Vanilli
8. Ain't no Sunshine - Bill Withers
9. I Can See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash
10." How High's The Water Poppa? Ten Foot High and Risin'" by Johnny Cash

11. Beyond The Sea - Bobby Darin


----------



## moore2me (Jul 6, 2013)

Next topic? Songs you like to sing in the shower/bath.

1. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles
2. Splish Slash - Bobby Darin
3. Singin' In The Bathtub - The High Hatters
4. Rubber Ducky - by Ernie
5. It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls
6. Singin' In The Rain - Gene Kelly
7. Blame it on the Rain- Milli Vanilli
8. Ain't no Sunshine - Bill Withers
9. I Can See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash
10." How High's The Water Poppa? Ten Foot High and Risin'" by Johnny Cash
11. Beyond The Sea - Bobby Darin

12. The Itsy, Bitsy Spider Climbed Up The Water Spout . . . .


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 6, 2013)

Songs you like to sing in the shower/bath.

1. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles
2. Splish Slash - Bobby Darin
3. Singin' In The Bathtub - The High Hatters
4. Rubber Ducky - by Ernie
5. It's Raining Men - The Weather Girls
6. Singin' In The Rain - Gene Kelly
7. Blame it on the Rain- Milli Vanilli
8. Ain't no Sunshine - Bill Withers
9. I Can See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash
10." How High's The Water Poppa? Ten Foot High and Risin'" by Johnny Cash
11. Beyond The Sea - Bobby Darin
12. The Itsy, Bitsy Spider Climbed Up The Water Spout

13. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel

Next Topic - Songs that make you cry

1. Grand Central Station - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Jul 7, 2013)

Next Topic - Songs that make you cry

1. Grand Central Station - Mary Chapin Carpenter
2. Christmas Shoes - NewSong


----------



## moore2me (Jul 7, 2013)

CaAggieGirl said:


> Next Topic - Songs that make you cry
> 
> 1. Grand Central Station - Mary Chapin Carpenter
> 2. Christmas Shoes - NewSong



3. Hallelujah - by Leonard Cohen


----------



## Mckee (Jul 7, 2013)

Next Topic - Songs that make you cry

1. Grand Central Station - Mary Chapin Carpenter
2. Christmas Shoes - NewSong
3. Hallelujah - by Leonard Cohen
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 8, 2013)

Next Topic - Songs that make you cry

1. Grand Central Station - Mary Chapin Carpenter
2. Christmas Shoes - NewSong
3. Hallelujah - by Leonard Cohen
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel
5. Simply Red- Holding Back The Years


----------



## breeislove (Jul 8, 2013)

Next Topic - Songs that make you cry

1. Grand Central Station - Mary Chapin Carpenter
2. Christmas Shoes - NewSong
3. Hallelujah - by Leonard Cohen
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel
5. Simply Red- Holding Back The Years
6. Don't Take The Girl - Tim McGraw


----------



## moore2me (Jul 9, 2013)

breeislove said:


> Next Topic - Songs that make you cry
> 
> 1. Grand Central Station - Mary Chapin Carpenter
> 2. Christmas Shoes - NewSong
> ...



7. Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## breeislove (Jul 9, 2013)

Next Topic - Songs that make you cry

1. Grand Central Station - Mary Chapin Carpenter
2. Christmas Shoes - NewSong
3. Hallelujah - by Leonard Cohen
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel
5. Simply Red- Holding Back The Years
6. Don't Take The Girl - Tim McGraw
7. Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson
8. Remembering Sunday - All Time Low


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 9, 2013)

Next Topic - Songs that make you cry

1. Grand Central Station - Mary Chapin Carpenter
2. Christmas Shoes - NewSong
3. Hallelujah - by Leonard Cohen
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel
5. Simply Red- Holding Back The Years
6. Don't Take The Girl - Tim McGraw
7. Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson
8. Remembering Sunday - All Time Low
9. Where Have You Been- Kathy Mattea


----------



## moore2me (Jul 10, 2013)

cinnamitch said:


> Next Topic - Songs that make you cry
> 
> 1. Grand Central Station - Mary Chapin Carpenter
> 2. Christmas Shoes - NewSong
> ...



10. Shenandoah - Nelson Eddy


----------



## breeislove (Jul 10, 2013)

Next Topic - Songs that make you cry 

1. Grand Central Station - Mary Chapin Carpenter
2. Christmas Shoes - NewSong 
3. Hallelujah - by Leonard Cohen 
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel 
5. Simply Red- Holding Back The Years 
6. Don't Take The Girl - Tim McGraw 
7. Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson 
8. Remembering Sunday - All Time Low 
9. Where Have You Been- Kathy Mattea 
10. Shenandoah - Nelson Eddy
11. Asleep - the Smiths


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 10, 2013)

Next Topic - Songs that make you cry 

1. Grand Central Station - Mary Chapin Carpenter
2. Christmas Shoes - NewSong 
3. Hallelujah - by Leonard Cohen 
4. The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel 
5. Simply Red- Holding Back The Years 
6. Don't Take The Girl - Tim McGraw 
7. Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson 
8. Remembering Sunday - All Time Low 
9. Where Have You Been- Kathy Mattea 
10. Shenandoah - Nelson Eddy
11. Asleep - the Smiths

12. Keep Me In Your Heart For Awhile - Warren Zevon


----------



## moore2me (Jul 10, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> Next Topic - Songs that make you cry
> 
> 1. Grand Central Station - Mary Chapin Carpenter
> 2. Christmas Shoes - NewSong
> ...


 
13. Old Man River - Paul Robeson

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Next song - Songs with some or all lyrics in a language other than English.

1. My Cherie Amour - by Stevie Wonder


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 16, 2013)

Next song - Songs with some or all lyrics in a language other than English.

1. My Cherie Amour - by Stevie Wonder
2. What Comes Around - Ill Niño


----------



## moore2me (Jul 16, 2013)

Adamantoise said:


> Next song - Songs with some or all lyrics in a language other than English.
> 
> 1. My Cherie Amour - by Stevie Wonder
> 2. What Comes Around - Ill Niño



3. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 16, 2013)

Next song - Songs with some or all lyrics in a language other than English.

1. My Cherie Amour - by Stevie Wonder
2. What Comes Around - Ill Niño
3. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
4. Tapporauta (Killing Iron) - Korpiklaani


----------



## moore2me (Jul 23, 2013)

Adamantoise said:


> Next song - Songs with some or all lyrics in a language other than English.
> 
> 1. My Cherie Amour - by Stevie Wonder
> 2. What Comes Around - Ill Niño
> ...



5. Lady Marmalade - by Patti Labelle


----------



## Mckee (Jul 24, 2013)

Next song - Songs with some or all lyrics in a language other than English.

1. My Cherie Amour - by Stevie Wonder
2. What Comes Around - Ill Niño
3. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
4. Tapporauta (Killing Iron) - Korpiklaani
5. Lady Marmalade - by Patti Labelle
6. Ancora qui (Still Here) - by Elisa & Ennio Morricone


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 24, 2013)

Next song - Songs with some or all lyrics in a language other than English.

1. My Cherie Amour - by Stevie Wonder
2. What Comes Around - Ill Niño
3. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
4. Tapporauta (Killing Iron) - Korpiklaani
5. Lady Marmalade - by Patti Labelle
6. Ancora qui (Still Here) - by Elisa & Ennio Morricone
7. Rollin' - The Ballad of Big & Rich with Cowboy Troy


----------



## riplee (Jul 27, 2013)

Next song - Songs with some or all lyrics in a language other than English.

1. My Cherie Amour - by Stevie Wonder
2. What Comes Around - Ill Niño
3. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
4. Tapporauta (Killing Iron) - Korpiklaani
5. Lady Marmalade - by Patti Labelle
6. Ancora qui (Still Here) - by Elisa & Ennio Morricone
7. Rollin' - The Ballad of Big & Rich with Cowboy Troy
8. Hotel California - Gypsy Kings


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 30, 2013)

Next song - Songs with some or all lyrics in a language other than English.

1. My Cherie Amour - by Stevie Wonder
2. What Comes Around - Ill Niño
3. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
4. Tapporauta (Killing Iron) - Korpiklaani
5. Lady Marmalade - by Patti Labelle
6. Ancora qui (Still Here) - by Elisa & Ennio Morricone
7. Rollin' - The Ballad of Big & Rich with Cowboy Troy
8. Hotel California - Gypsy Kings
9. Mulambo - Soulfly


----------



## moore2me (Aug 2, 2013)

Next song - Songs with some or all lyrics in a language other than English.

1. My Cherie Amour - by Stevie Wonder
2. What Comes Around - Ill Niño
3. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
4. Tapporauta (Killing Iron) - Korpiklaani
5. Lady Marmalade - by Patti Labelle
6. Ancora qui (Still Here) - by Elisa & Ennio Morricone
7. Rollin' - The Ballad of Big & Rich with Cowboy Troy
8. Hotel California - Gypsy Kings
9. Mulambo - Soulfly

10.On The Bayou by Hank Williams


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 6, 2013)

Next song - Songs with some or all lyrics in a language other than English.

1. My Cherie Amour - by Stevie Wonder
2. What Comes Around - Ill Niño
3. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
4. Tapporauta (Killing Iron) - Korpiklaani
5. Lady Marmalade - by Patti Labelle
6. Ancora qui (Still Here) - by Elisa & Ennio Morricone
7. Rollin' - The Ballad of Big & Rich with Cowboy Troy
8. Hotel California - Gypsy Kings
9. Mulambo - Soulfly
10. On The Bayou by Hank Williams
11. L'Échappée - Les Discrets


----------



## wjn319 (Aug 6, 2013)

Adamantoise said:


> Next song - Songs with some or all lyrics in a language other than English.
> 
> 1. My Cherie Amour - by Stevie Wonder
> 2. What Comes Around - Ill Niño
> ...


11. Je T'Adore - The Figgs


----------



## moore2me (Aug 11, 2013)

Just shaking the bushes & cleaning up numbers boss. 

Originally Posted by Adamantoise View Post 

Next song - Songs with some or all lyrics in a language other than English.

1. My Cherie Amour - by Stevie Wonder
2. What Comes Around - Ill Niño
3. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
4. Tapporauta (Killing Iron) - Korpiklaani
5. Lady Marmalade - by Patti Labelle
6. Ancora qui (Still Here) - by Elisa & Ennio Morricone
7. Rollin' - The Ballad of Big & Rich with Cowboy Troy
8. Hotel California - Gypsy Kings
9. Mulambo - Soulfly
10. On The Bayou by Hank Williams
11. L'Échappée - Les Discrets
12. Je T'Adore - The Figgs 
------------------------------------------------


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 11, 2013)

Next song - Songs with some or all lyrics in a language other than English.

1. My Cherie Amour - by Stevie Wonder
2. What Comes Around - Ill Niño 
3. La Bamba - Ritchie Valens
4. Tapporauta (Killing Iron) - Korpiklaani
5. Lady Marmalade - by Patti Labelle
6. Ancora qui (Still Here) - by Elisa & Ennio Morricone
7. Rollin' - The Ballad of Big & Rich with Cowboy Troy
8. Hotel California - Gypsy Kings
9. Mulambo - Soulfly
10. On The Bayou by Hank Williams
11. L'Échappée - Les Discrets
12. Je T'Adore - The Figgs 

13. 99 Luftballons -- Nena


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 11, 2013)

New category: This is specifically geared for the 40-something crowd, but anyone can have an answer, of course.

Name the first music video you ever watched on MTV or similar station.

1. Love is a Battlefield -- Pat Benetar


----------



## moore2me (Aug 16, 2013)

I am not sure if it is the first one I saw but it is the first one I remember - *Michael Jackson's Thriller*.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 23, 2013)

(Just setting this up to make it easier for the next person to copy / paste)


New category: This is specifically geared for the 40-something crowd, but anyone can have an answer, of course.

Name the first music video you ever watched on MTV or similar station.

1. Love is a Battlefield -- Pat Benetar
2. Michael Jackson's Thriller


----------



## moore2me (Aug 24, 2013)

Name the first music video you ever watched on MTV or similar station.

1. Love is a Battlefield -- Pat Benetar
2. Michael Jackson's Thriller
3. The Adams Family - MC Hammer
__________________


----------



## riplee (Sep 25, 2013)

Name the first music video you ever watched on MTV or similar station.

1. Love is a Battlefield -- Pat Benetar
2. Michael Jackson's Thriller
3. The Adams Family - MC Hammer
4. Land Down Under - Men at Work


----------



## moore2me (Sep 27, 2013)

Name the first music video you ever watched on MTV or similar station.

1. Love is a Battlefield -- Pat Benetar
2. Michael Jackson's Thriller
3. The Adams Family - MC Hammer
4. Land Down Under - Men at Work

5. Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Sep 27, 2013)

Name the first music video you ever watched on MTV or similar station.

1. Love is a Battlefield -- Pat Benetar
2. Michael Jackson's Thriller
3. The Adams Family - MC Hammer
4. Land Down Under - Men at Work
5. Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold

6. Herbie Hancock - Rockit


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 23, 2013)

Name the first music video you ever watched on MTV or similar station.

1. Love is a Battlefield -- Pat Benetar
2. Michael Jackson's Thriller
3. The Adams Family - MC Hammer
4. Land Down Under - Men at Work
5. Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold
6. Herbie Hancock - Rockit

7. XTC - Life Begins at the Hop


----------



## moore2me (Oct 25, 2013)

Location: Sitka, AK

Posts: 1,163 

Dmitra makes people happy simply by logging inDmitra makes people happy simply by logging inDmitra makes people happy simply by logging inDmitra makes people happy simply by logging inDmitra makes people happy simply by logging inDmitra makes people happy simply by logging inDmitra makes people happy simply by logging in



Default 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name the first music video you ever watched on MTV or similar station.

1. Love is a Battlefield -- Pat Benetar
2. Michael Jackson's Thriller
3. The Adams Family - MC Hammer
4. Land Down Under - Men at Work
5. Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold
6. Herbie Hancock - Rockit

7. XTC - Life Begins at the Hop 

8. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever Amen


----------



## moore2me (Oct 25, 2013)

Location: Sitka, AK

Posts: 1,163 

Dmitra makes people happy simply by logging inDmitra makes people happy simply by logging inDmitra makes people happy simply by logging inDmitra makes people happy simply by logging inDmitra makes people happy simply by logging inDmitra makes people happy simply by logging inDmitra makes people happy simply by logging in

Default 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dmitra,

I just wanted to let you know that I did not capture any of the writing in the first part of this post. My silly, old, overworked, haunted, irritable, demon possessed computer did this all on its own. This surprised the hello out of me when I saw it come across on the screen. You probably didn't even write this malarkey. My miniature shetland sheedog can write better than the computer did.

I apologize for involving you in my crazy world. I will try to not do it anymore. M2M


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Certainly a surprising thing to see but I can handle a bit of craziness.  Sounds like you might need to salt and burn that computer, though. :blink:



moore2me said:


> Location: Sitka, AK
> 
> Posts: 1,163
> 
> ...


----------



## moore2me (Oct 26, 2013)

Dmitra, I did try salting and burning it. The next morning, when I let the dog out to pee, there was the computer on the door step. The screen which I had burned last night had been rebuilt and a message was running across it reading "FEED MEE SEE MOORE". (The darned thing never could run spell check!)

I have a few other tricks I am going to try. I am encrypting this message in the Navaho Code Talker Language so the stoopid computer cannot read it. I am sure you will be able to interpret. (I am attaching a code to decode that my computer cannot read. It is in Pig Latin.)

1. First, I am going to fry bacon for breakfast and rub plenty of grease on the hardware and keyboard. I will download some loops of sounds of baby ducks, chicks, and mice screaming distress calls. Then I'll put some pieces of crispy bacon between the screen and keyboard and lay the whole contraption out for my chow and metal crunching cattle dog to tear apart.

2. If this electronic hound from hades is still in my 16th circle I will baptize it with 5 gallons of pure Arkansas river water. This will be collected downstream at my favorite fishing spot - at the discharge of the municipal sewage plant, chicken rendering works, and DEET factory.

After the baptism, it is tradition for the item dunked to be set on fire. I will also drive a stake through its battery. If the hound from hello comes back again, who am I gonna call? GHOSTBUSTERS!


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 27, 2013)

moore2me said:


> If the hound from hello comes back again, who am I gonna call? GHOSTBUSTERS!



Bodacious through and through! :bow: M2M :bow:


_I ain't afraid of no ghost. _


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 30, 2013)

Name the first music video you ever watched on MTV or similar station.

1. Love is a Battlefield -- Pat Benetar
2. Michael Jackson's Thriller
3. The Adams Family - MC Hammer
4. Land Down Under - Men at Work
5. Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold
6. Herbie Hancock - Rockit
7. XTC - Life Begins at the Hop 
8. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever Amen

9. Daydream Believer - The Monkees (XTC was on a local station. My first intro to MTV was when they rebroadcast the TV show.)


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2014)

Name the first music video you ever watched on MTV or similar station.

1. Love is a Battlefield -- Pat Benetar
2. Michael Jackson's Thriller
3. The Adams Family - MC Hammer
4. Land Down Under - Men at Work
5. Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold
6. Herbie Hancock - Rockit
7. XTC - Life Begins at the Hop
8. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever Amen
9. Daydream Believer - The Monkees (XTC was on a local station. My first intro to MTV was when they rebroadcast the TV show.)

10. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 2, 2015)

Name the first music video you ever watched on MTV or similar station.

1. Love is a Battlefield -- Pat Benetar
2. Michael Jackson's Thriller
3. The Adams Family - MC Hammer
4. Land Down Under - Men at Work
5. Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold
6. Herbie Hancock - Rockit
7. XTC - Life Begins at the Hop
8. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever Amen
9. Daydream Believer - The Monkees (XTC was on a local station. My first intro to MTV was when they rebroadcast the TV show.)
10. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel

11. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2016)

Name the first music video you ever watched on MTV or similar station.

1. Love is a Battlefield -- Pat Benetar
2. Michael Jackson's Thriller
3. The Adams Family - MC Hammer
4. Land Down Under - Men at Work
5. Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold
6. Herbie Hancock - Rockit
7. XTC - Life Begins at the Hop
8. Randy Travis - Forever and Ever Amen
9. Daydream Believer - The Monkees (XTC was on a local station. My first intro to MTV was when they rebroadcast the TV show.)
10. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel

11. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
12. Looking for a New Love- Jody Watley


----------



## Tad (Jul 18, 2016)

KittyKitten said:


> Name the first music video you ever watched on MTV or similar station.
> 
> 1. Love is a Battlefield -- Pat Benetar
> 2. Michael Jackson's Thriller
> ...



13. Take on Me - Aha (we didn't have cable for the longest time ....)


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey, um, I don't mean to pester, but is there gonna be another category added here?


----------

